# ARGC part 11....



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies...

Happy chatting... 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great christmas and  a happy New year everyone
Molly Mo
xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Molly.

Have just made the trifle for tomorrow and now DH is making the stuffing for the ol turkey! In laws are round tomorrow with a family friend (don't ask)....
The champers is helping us along with Corinne Bailey Rae cooing in the background.

Very merry christmas to everyone!  Am at the mac so no smilies I'm afraid - maybe later.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

merry Christmas to all the crew, who have kept me sane through the ups and downs of the last year or so. DH wants to put up his own message, but that will have to wait till the painkillers kick in!

Love peace and happiness to all

Nell
x


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I know no ones is around but just to report...blood when I wipe today so my negativity has proved correct.
I did have sore boobs but they completely went 2-3 days ago, that is normally what happens before a period.For some reason again my little embies decided not to implant.
Spoke to someone at ARGC who said to come in tomorrow as planned for blood test, I will but I know there is no point.She said someone a couple of days ago was bleeding heavily, stopped taking her meds and went for blood test and was pregnant but lost it cause she didn't continue the progesterone.
That ain't gonna be me.......I so know i am not pregnant.
Hope you all having a good xmas.happy New year.
Molly Mo
x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Molly, was thinking about you this morning.
Please don't stop taking your meds till the results of your test tomorrow hunny.
Big hugs for you.


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks She, so know its a negative but a weeny part of me so desperate and trying to have a glimmer of hope tomorrow.
Going to do a post but sure would be the only one in history to have no bloatedness,no night sweats,no sore boobs now but did have,no massive hunger,no tiredness, no dizziness and wiping blood on and off today with cramps and still be pregnant.
lots of love
me


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Molly, it's not over yet.  What colour is the blood?  Also, lack of symptoms do not mean that you are not pregnant.  What time are you going in tomorrow?


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi She,
TMI I know but it is a pink/red mucusy wipe...sorry.
Going in 7.30 tomorrow, they said I should know by 11.
It feels like it always does when I am about to come on, especially after a treatment where it takes time to start cause of the drugs. 
Molly mo


----------



## Maisie3 (Oct 2, 2006)

Molly

Just hopped over from the ARGC ICSI thread (potential and newbies) - you'll see there Foxes had bleeding and was convinced she wasn't pregnant...................and guess what she is!...........hang on in there less than 24 hrs to go...........thinking of you - I so know whats it like as that was me on the 15th Dec - last days are the toughest......if you're using Gestone I think its a bit early isn't it to have AF bleeding   ...........could be implantation bleeding...................       

Good luck

Gini
xxx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Gini,
A bit confused as to where/what the ARGC ICSI thread is? and I had the 5 day transfer on Fri 15th December...surely that would not be implantation bleeding?Also, I thought you still had gestone still alowed you to get your period 'through' it? 
Sorry, all these questions...clutching at straws
Molly Mo


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry..being really thick.never thought that ARGC girls would be in ICSI one aswell(which is what i had in end anyway)
Anyway, have now read all about Foxes, thats so lovely to see.
Thanks for enlightening me.
Still really upset, would def be too late for implantation bleed and sure gestone keeps full flow at bay.
Negative Molly Mo
x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hang in there Molly - just one more sleep then you'll know for sure. Lots of women bleed during pregnancy - it's quite common. I'll be in the clinic tomorrow for a mid cycle scan - am hoping to start tx this cycle (long protocol - grrrr) Will be wearing greenish tweedy skirt, green top with pink love heart on the front and long black boots  In short, I'll be the green one...

How was everyone's Christmas? Lot's of nice pressies I hope.

Had the inlaws round so did roast turkey, tatties, parsnips, carrots, sprouts with pancetta, bread sauce, cranberry and port sauce and gravy. Also did a trifle and MIL brought round some fruit salad () and christmas pud. Just had some of the trifle - mmmmmmm. Watching the Arsenal vs Watford with our distended stomachs - should be a cracking game!

*xx*


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Molly- delay thought if you can, the drugs do really mess with your body and can your head too! Keep taking everything until there is a definitive. Bleeding is not always end of the road.

She- sounds lovely. We had our Xmas day today as I was working yesterday...escargot, leg of lamb and xmas pudd. Had some red wine and pudding wine, and feel a little tipsy!! Best get glugging the wheatgrass again! Long protocol?? Why so??


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks little Nell and She.Will def keep taking everything until tomorrow.
I guess i just go straight to the blood test centre and then home again to wait for result.If i already have my blood test sheet do i have to go into the clinic?
She-tons of luck my dear for your scan and subsequent cycle.
Molly Mo
x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Straight to bloods methinks.  Good luck Molly hunny!  Have my fingers firmly crossed for you.

Escargots!  With lots of garlic I hope Nell.  Hope your DH is well on the mend  
Yeah, long protocol is a pain - maybe they think I'm 21!  Might have another word tomorrow....  

Meanwhile I am in domestic goddess mode.  Nico would be proud.  Have made 2 litres of stock with the ol turkey carcass and am now making soup with veg and said stock.  House smells lovely


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Glad to hear your all stuffing your faces as much as me, don't feel so guilty now!!

Mollymo, good luck for tomorrow.  As I have said before on this thread, I bleed with my pregnancy and it was bright red, not a full on period but enough blood to think it was a light period.  What does TMI mean on this thread?

Just waiting to see my neighbours tree outside tomorrow, once Boxing Day is over Xmas is finished for her!! Why is it called Boxing Day, She?

Love Sam


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Boxing day=The day after Christmas, the Feast of St. Stephen, the first Christian martyr, is better known as Boxing Day. The term may come from the opening of church poor boxes that day; maybe from the earthenware boxes with which boy apprentices collected money at the doors of their masters' clients. 

Nowadays, we often see, in certain families, gifts (boxes) given to those who provide services throughout the year.

OR...

The reason that the December 26th was known as 'Boxing Day' was the fact that many centuries ago, the Lord and Lady of the manor/castle/estate gathered together at the manor house, castle etc., the workers including those from the outlying fields, forests and streams, the day after Christmas Day and organised the distribution of the annual necessities, done according to the status of the worker and the size of the family. 

Into boxes and barrels would go supplies of cloth spun by the spinsters, the cobblers leather goods, new tools and supplies of salt and spices. Also dried goods such as meat, fish, vegetables and some fruit and cereals grown on the estate for bread making. This the giving out of such boxes became "Boxing Day". 

TMI= too much info


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Off to bed, She that sounds like a real yummy smell. We had tons of garlic in the escargot and the lamb....unlucky for the patients at work tomorrow!! HEHE...working next 3 days and then got a few off. 

Night all, and hugs to all....


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Sam I guess that answers your questions 

Night night all.
*xx*


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

You now what, my partner asked that question and I knew I could rely on one of you to answer it.  When reading it I was thinking, Sam you lazy cow, you could of 'goggled' that, but now Little Nell you have enlightened others of your knowledge... thank you oh wise one.

Escargots, I'll pass judgment on that one being a veggie.  Mum and Dad came over tonight, we had....Filo strudel with port wine sauce, leek & mustard mash, broc & cauliflower baked in a blue cheese sauce, carrots and peas.  Trifle or fruit strudel ( I know you shouldn't have a pastry main meal followed by a pastry afters, but who cares its Chrimbo).

Sleep tight, must start that detox soon............


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Bah humbug- work....


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

The detox starts now - MIL's fruit salad for brekkie 

Have a nice day at work Nell.

Dinner sounded lovely Sam even though I am a raging canivore.

Made DH watch last episode of Dr Tash so that we could discuss immune issues. All he could say was that the programme lacked detail and that there were far too many shots of the cottage in Somerset, hens and organic eggs! Men!

Red Devils - top top top! Watched Match of the Day last night while DH feel asleep - think there is a bit of a role reversal chez nous....

Off to the clinic

*xx*


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Well, waiting for my call to tell me the obvious.
That nice receptionist was trying to tell me you never know but...believe me I know.
Booked a follow up appointment for 18 Jan, made sense while I was there.
Will keep you all informed.
Hi to you all
molly Mo


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

Molly, good luck with your result today.  The receptionist is right... you never know... bleeding happens a lot in BFPs so please don't give up just yet.  

lots of love
Dx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Well girls........
Quel surprise....its a negative.
Feel quite numb really, maybe as had 24 hours to get used to it.
Good luck to you all.
Speak to you soon
Molly Mo


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

molly- bummer. take some time out and get some quality hugs in with dh. what sh$t news for you. Hugs from us here.


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Molly, 

I'm so very sorry about your news.       

I know there is nothing I can say to make how you feel any better, but we are all here for you with very wide shoulders.

Take care
Mel
xx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks, what a horrible day this is ........coul have been so different.
What did we all do in life to deserve all of this?
I have one little frostie but the girl said today thta they sometimes like you to wait 3/4 bleeds inbetween before they try with that one but surely this can be done before?Said they might do it before.
thanks for all your support, sorry, feel a bit lost today
molly mo


----------



## MelMac (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh Molly, please don't apologise that is why we are here to help each other through the worst of days/weeks.  I really don't believe that any of us have done anything to deserve the heartache of infertility, so please don't even think of blaming yourself.  Give yourself time to heal, think positively that the clinic will learn by this cycle and can move onwards for the next, if this is the route that you decide to take.

It is still very early to make decisions about when your frosty can come home, see what the doc says on the 18th, they may give you the go ahead after one clear cycle.  I wonder if it is different for frosties as on all three of my BFNs I waited only one cycle, although this was at a different clinic.

We are nearly at the new year, I know that it will be difficult but think that 2007 will be your year, a new start and a new beginning. 


xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi all

first molly lots of love to you both it must have made the xmas holiday seen very painfull but lets hope this time next year we will all be in a different .

Back in london today 3 days of party time with my parents 

christmas day was lovley and very sad all at the same time Guy and I went to Salisbury cathedrel for christmas morning service over 1000 people and lots of little choir childrens to bring a tear to the eye, and then befor lunch i had to visit a very sick aunty in hospital (big C) so i cryed and could not keep it together at all . mix that with a lot of drink agood food and yet another year with no baby and my brother about to give birth I have a a mix of a few days .

Now back JJ opened most of his stocking and all the other stuff including and electric gutar ..


Off to MIL for a few days so will not be around again

but to all of you happy NY and i said a prayer for all of us in Church on christmas day  2007 will be all our lucky 7 i hope .

better go and build som lego with JJ

lots of love 

nico


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Happy day after boxing day girls

Molly, so sorry to hear your news. I looked out for you today at bloods but there was only one other person there and I didn't want to ask.... What awful news for you and your DH - so sorry hunny. Big hugs for you both. I'm sure 2007 will be better for all of us.

*xx*


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi everyone, 
thanks everyone, you are all so lovely, not been around long on the ARGC girls bit but you sure have made today more bearable.
thanks MelMac, She and Nico.Melmac, I know they will try and put frostie back at most viable time but its the only thing that keeps me going everytime....moving forward.
Nico, you are very brave with everything/everyone around you and trying to hold yourself together.
She,I was there at half seven this morn, thought may as well get it all over and done with.
Funnily enough, apart from my nice call from ARGC telling me it was a negative I have nothing there anymore to say it hasn't worked so I have to stop myself from thinking that the result was wrong and I am going to get a call from ARGC very shortly telling me that thye bare so sorry but they made a mistake........ha ha....oh to be able to re write the day!
Presume AF will start with a vengeance soon.
Anyway, will shut up about it all soon, promise....
Molly Mo


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

welcome janeymay. glad that all seems to be heading the right way now for you! i used to work near cardiff and loved it...lovely area.

At work again. Wet cold and rainy. grrrr!


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you don't mind me crashing your thread, but we are considering The ARGC for our next round of tx and would like some views, pros cons, and just really how you find it!

We are self funding so an idea of cost for IVF would be great.

We have heard that they can help with implantation problems (everything else goes like clockwork for us and implantation does start but doesn't continue )

Any advice would be gratefully received 

I wish you all a happy and healthy new year and may all your wishes come true.

Mac x


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

Molly sorry to hear you news - feel really guilty about it.  We had test today - it's a BFP.  Levels were 225 which is very good I think.  Can't stop crying at the moment - god knows what would happen if it was the other way around!  Now the trauma continues - they want to see me tomorrow for more bloods and then evert 2/3 days after that.

Thanks for all your help and support and may all your dreams come true.

Our tx, which included ICSI, blasties and some frozen came in at about 7500, but I had fairly minimal drugs.

Thanks for everything


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

jeanne- what great news for you. How fab for you both...still the worry goes on though eh?!


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh Molly Mo. so so sorry you got bad news, and sorry too for not being around over the last few days to offer support.  I hope you will stay with us, and as Nico says, this time next year we will all be in a different place entirely.

HI Janeymay, welcome back.  Good to know you and dh have patched things up, very stressful this IF lark!  I didn't take anything particular herbwise, so can't help much.  Do you have known problems or are you just trying to cover every base?  Good luck anyway.

Jeanne - fab news.  I found the first 2 weeks after BFP the most stressful ever.  You will have your first scan at about 6 weeks, and it all gets a bit calmer after that.  With a level of 225 it doesn't sound like you have too much to worry about (except maybe how you are going to cope with 2 of them??).

Mac - my cycle cost about £6500 (up to BFP).  I also needed minimal drugs and didn't have hysteroscopy or immune tests, but did have ICSI.  I am a complete advocate of ARGC, I think they're great, but be prepared for the clinic to be very busy, to have to wait for everything, and for the facilities to not be as luxurious as some other clinics.  They will do everything possible to support implantation - sounds like you are a prime candidate for immune testing, and they will treat that if they think your body is fighting the embryo, also will give you progesterone injections (my fav) and blood thinners, and anything that anybody thinks might help.

Nico - sounds like you had the full spectrum of Christmas emotions, but generally an OK time.

Nelster - glad DH has stopped throwing up, I hope the headaches stop soon, hard to keep going whne you have a stinker of a bad head.  Poor dh, we are all still thinking of him and sending him get well vibes.  

Dolly - good to see you're still around - hope Christmas was OK for you too.

She - sounds like a very stylish Christmas - we expect nothing less from our design icon!

Sam & Nell - we had the exact same discussion over Christmas - about Boxing Day.  Nell you should set up a web service called Ask Nelster dot com.

Lukey - hope you had fun on your travels around the country.

Christmas was just OK for me.  Have decided I hate Paris, it is full of urine, dog poo, and rip off prices (7 euros for a basic hot choc).  I got rubbish presents, and had a little cry on Christmas Day thinking of how it used to be with my Mum spoiling me.  Topping the list was a carpet sweeper from MIL, you couldn't make it up could you, and from rich BIL and his partner, who we bought 2 expensive Lewin shirts and a very beautiful Art Deco perfume bottle for, I got a 'guest' book that looks like its already been someone's unwanted present.  Hmmmphh.  Also dh told them in advance I was on very strong anti-biotics for a kidney infection (to explain no drinking) and not one of the sods at any point asked me how I was feeling.  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.  Next year it is diaries for them all, and not very nice ones at that.

Very glad to be home again, and had another scan at ARGC this morning.  All looking good, embie has grown since last week, don't see them again for 2 weeks.  I know how lucky I am, really I do.

Sency xx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks all of you lovely people.
Jeanne.......big huge congratulations, what fantastic levels too! Ummm, me thinks too you may be dealing with two!
Sency........lovely you saw your beautiful embie and had grown nicely.I'm sure it feels like a long two weeks til the next scan.
I will stick around here, don't worry, makes us all feel a million times better with all of us for support.
Molly Mo
x


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Lovelies - missed you all...v tired after yule so just a quickie for a few of you..

Mol - so so sorry hun, was thinking of you  .....hope you get AF soon so you get move on etc
Jeanne - Blo*dy brilliant! Many many congrats - some good news is lovely! Hoping the levels continue to rise... 
Senc - great news on scan... 

Back tomrrow when I have more energy......summary of Lukey-christmas : full, wine, constipation, laughing, crying, praying (eek), thinking...

LOL

L

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sency- sounds like they were all too busy blowing smoke up their own bee-hinds?!! Rest up girl. 
Lukey- rest up girl applies here too! Constipation- yuk 

Am now doing a night shift tomorrow night as folk not well....oh well.....means I have some time owed to me for it as working an extra 4 hours.


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Lukey.
Welcome back
Does anyone know when I would get my AF? Been on the lovely gestone but apart from boxing day and yesterday morning spotting absoloutely nothing else has come out....sorry to be so explicit.
Molly Mo


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Mollymo, so sorry to hear your news, as much as we prepare for the worst it's still such a heart wrenching feeling.

Jeanne, congratulations on your positive result.

Sencybil, art deco perfume bottle sounds lovely, will scan ebay later for that product, sounds just what I need for the oak dressing table my DP made me last year for my birthday.  Oh don't I sound proud of him!

Janeymay, interesting what ARGC said about the herbs, I am taking the Foresight programme vits and minerals and they advise to continue to take them, however, even though I take Agnus Castus at the mo I will stop when I start stimming!!

Lukey, hope you had a good time on the slopes.

She- you must have a social life, where are you? Thought of you today, saw some beautiful black wallpaper with birds and flowers on, just right for my vestibule entrance!!!!

Little Nell, hope your DH is getting over his recent trauma?

Dolly, how are you?

Hi to Mackey and Janeymay.

Well another day of stuffing but did a brisk beach walk today to combat over indulgence.  Brother and SIL visiting tomorrow with their 1 year old adopted boy.....he is very lovely,  cute and huggable!!

Who is watching swap shop....bringing back some memories eh?

Samxxxxx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Sorry Mollymo, mine came about a week and a half after BFN.

Sam x


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

your kidding me............!
Whats it doing in there all this time


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh I don't know, I think that your body has so much progesterone that it keeps AF at bay, as it decreases your body returns to 'normal'.  Its a bugger isn't it, I just wanted AF to begin as soon as I got my negative as I felt I couldn't move on until it arrived.

Sam x


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Me too, know that I still have to get past that bit so not helping that its not coming.
Weird thing is what was 'breaking through' has now stopped.
Thanks anyway Sam
molly Mo
x


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Molly- how annoying. I had the opposite issue with my ivf. I never got past 11 days post ec. Each time AF arrived full force no matter what was being shoved up my hooha...it is one of the things I am most worried about for this next attempt, and I will be reminding ARGC, every visit, about that, and my crappy "lots of follicles but only one egg at EC" trick. 

Nervous beyond belief about this next go. Silly really. Not like I can change anything is it? If all goes to normal timings AF is due in about 11 days....eek! Then the madness may begin if FHS behaves.

She must be partying like only the big green one can.
Nico- what are you up to hon?
Sency- hope you just pampering

Where are all the crew? Any new years resolutions?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

Morning

Mol - AF for me (after gestone) arrived four days later ie BFN on the Sun, AF on the Wed (same last time too). Be prepared for full flow x 10000000000!
Sam - would have love to have goen to the slopes but was at the inlaws and parents! Slopes maybe in Feb before the rollercoater again.... 
Nelst - how is DH? No new years resolutions for me other than to be happy with what I've got when I can (though a baby would be v nice thnx v much)

Dragging DH to shops to get belated handbag present in the sales - yippeee!

Later

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

DH have agreed to make a wish list of things we want to do. Put them in a pot and pick on out each year from hereon in. I think we forget that WE are worth it!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning chatter girls

What a grey ol morning...

Yeah, went to a friend's birthday parteee yesterday - very good fun.

Molly, sorry that the old witch is lying low. Hopefully she'll show her face soon. I didn't even get to testing date with my last IVF.

Welcome back Lukey and Sency. Sorry you got crap pressies for the rellies - they can't always be relied on. I've had to stealthily train my in-laws as their gifts used to be rather questionable.... 

Congratulations Jeanne - what a lovely post crimbo present for you and your DH!

Welcome to the new chicks 

Well done on your brisk walk Sam. I managed to drag myself and DH to the gym yesterday - feeling rather sore today though - must have overdone it.

Nell, are you working today? And what is Nico up to I wonder?

I've had a good look at my work diary and I doubt that I can start treatment this cycle which is a pain. I just want to get underway now 

Love to everyone. Time for a bacon buttie - back later.

*xx*


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

She-eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...you know my answer...STUFF WORK

(you know I'm only joking as I know we don't get much choice......but I like saying it  )


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She- was meant to be working this morning but got called last night and asked to work a night shift, so I go into work at 830pm..boohooo
DH is watering the orchids and we are on a little mission to tidy up and get rid of the sh$te that has accumulated. He is doing much better, and apart from some dizzyness is more like old DH.  Bummer on the not starting, was hoping Nico and I would have the green machine to accompany us through it!!
The sun is shining over here but it is COLLLLDDD.....so we have heating cranked up and lots of love to keep us warm.
Oh and DH made us bacon bagel for brekkie!! Yum on onion bagel with hp sauce...mmmmm


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm quite partial to onion bagels - with bacon, cream cheese and guacamole....

Also getting rid of old stuff - 3 bags of cloths and shoes for the charity shop so far...

Yeah Lukey, stuff work.  But I freelance so have to take the work when it's there - especially if it's good work.  I tend to give the crap stuff a massive body swerve....  The clinic warned me that I wouldn't be able to skip in at 7:30am and go on to work as January will be very very busy....  If next AF is late (which it may well be if I start sniffing next week) then I could just about do it.  Dilemma.

Happy shopping Lukey - haven't bought anything in the sales yet    DH has bought 4 shirts - most unlike him!!

Nell, glad your DH is on the mend.


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone - getting concerned now though - levels up to 380! today - I hope there's no more than 2 in there - one would be great!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Woo hoo - could even be quads.....


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Just joking Jeanne


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

no you weren't (heehee) - great news Jeanne - how very exciting!
She - have not gone shopping yet as DH is still on golf course and it's now peeing down - not the same  
Sounds awful to say that you are dissapointed in Xmas pressies but I am with Senc on that one - can not even begin to tell you what tat I received (having spent hours choosing the absolute right things for eveyone else when all I wanted to do was concentrate on my jabs and bloods at the time!) I was unpacking this morning and reckon that if we had really got everyone to give us just one present that we actually wanted, we could have saved them hundreds of pounds and many hours of effort. I am going to do a serious talking to the culprits next year (mmmmm wonder which side of the family??!!) and insist on one present each and no tat as we DO NOT NEED IT. GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Maybe triplets....  DH was looking at the pics of triplets in the clinic's reception last week and getting rather alarmed      He had to give a sample for an SA - wasn't impressed with the facilities I can tell you.  The room apparently was not unlike a loo and the quality of the - erm material was rather poor - pages missing even!!  He's taking his own porn next time ....

I'm on netaporter looking at the sales.  Went into Hobbs and Gant in Canary Wharf yesterday but wasn't inspired    Hope you get to go out Lukey


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

She= dh also commented on the facilities for blokes as being rather basic and he had better porn on tour!
I would go with what the FSH says. I am letting that be the deciding factor for us. I cannot be worrying about it all, so will just travel back and slip into zombie mode.
Lukey- we did the not have presents thing, and just got little things that were less than a tenner for each other. I got dh a wind up torch for the car and some aftershave. I also got him a salt and pepper pot in the shape of maple leaves- being Canadian he loved it!!


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening all

Well I am learning things on this site, there is me thinking Lukey was off sking by saying  "I'm offski", now I know it to be Glaswegian slang for, on one's way....doh, I really need to get out abit more.  

Jeanne, don't worry your embs might have embedded early on, hence the numbers doubling so quickly, would be nice though twins, a ready made family  .

Nell, glad the sun is shining in Germany, its just been grey over here, well down in the south anyway.  Would you and your DH fancy moving to Canada then?  My mates just moved to Whistler, her DP is a ski instructor, she loves it over there!  By the way thanks for the tips for films, think I will order them from the library for only a pound for the week!  Not sure if they will have American Pie though!  What about books then?  Did your period not even come with the dreaded gestone then?

She - may be cycling with you, was planning for mid Jan like Nell and Nico but not feeling confident with my body at the moment, I feel bloated due to basically being a pig.  Losing those few pounds will make me feel happier with myself but certainly don't think my eggs will suddenly get better by losing my Xmas weight.  A couple of years ago I detoxed for 28 days, didn't eat for the first 2 days and have to say I felt great. How is your detox going then?

DP assures me that the .anking facilities at ARGC were better than the broom cupboard at St Barts with a limited stash of 3 well thumbed mags!

Sency, Dolly, Nico and Mollymo hello!!!


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi girls,

Well, Af has now definitely arrived and is a 'Niagra'
Definitely has made me more depressed and more tired but at the same time I know it is a means to an end.

Jeanne....well done on you levels today.
You know, reading all the posts and you worrying about how many there may be reminds me of my naiviety a few years ago when we had just started out on this fertility nightmare.We had no idea of the problems we actually had nor the long hard road ahead full of very expensive, invasive and stressful treatment etc.We had been prescribed the losest dose possible of clomid and we were umming and aarghing because of the potential chance of having multiple pregnancy!

Little Nell.....I can empathise with starting before the blood test day too.That happened to me a couple of times and as much as you try and kid yourself it is not the AF you kind of know.
It is a weird feeling when you start a cycle, it gives such mixed feelings but excitement that you could actually be pregnant in a few weeks.I know thats the whole idea but it suddenly becomes an actual possibilty!Roll on those 11 days.

Lukey........Welcome back from your travels and so glad that you have def decided that you are not closing any doors.I know you will manage to keep strong and positive.So pleased you have made your decision and feel comfortable with it.

Sjc,Dolly, Nico and Sency, Melmac....hello to you all 
Goodnight 
molly Mo
x


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry..talking of the ----ing room our men have to use( think it was here and not the ICSI thread), my dh's main complaint was the chair...apparantly it was the wrong angle ?
x


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning *all*

*Molly Mo* you were up late last night. Glad AF has finally arrived.

*Sam*, haven't really started the detox - just felt virtuous eating fruit salad for brekkie. My next AF should arrive around the 9th to 11th of Jan so I won't start sniffing till beginning of Feb. I guess the clinic want a blood test at the beginning of that cycle. Never have I given so much blood in my life.... It will be nice to have a cycle buddy - when will AF next visit you? I'm with you on the weight loss/detox thing - how did you not eat for 2 whole days though?

Did you get your handbag *Lukie*?

As for the little room, DH also complained that the window blind doesn't even cover the entire window!

Boy, do I feel *rough* today. Went to the pub last night with a couple of DH's darts buddies and their other halves. Today, we are taking my nephew and niece ice skating and to see a film. Feel very grown up 

Best get myself into the shower.

What are we all up to today?

*xx*


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

Morning - handbag expedition no.2 for me as cosy sofas and fire won against driving rain and wind yesterday!

Mol - you say so many "so true" things....I would even add (and I hope you all know what I mean), that at the end of the cycle when you are near to finding out, as much as I REALLY want a baby, I must confess to feeling a teensy bit scared that it might actually happen!

re the "men's facilities" - Mr Lukey says the curtain thing was def his main concern, "materials" were "OK" and furniture did not get a mention!

She - skating sounds fun, should be a lovely day for it. I am def trying a detox in Jan/Feb, hols Feb/March and hope to cycle again in late March-ish (can't believe I am saying that)

Hi all you others - enjoy the sun  

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

It's good to have a plan Lukey - something to work towards and focus on. I've just had a rant at DH - there is tons of ironing which our lovley lady doesn't always get through - it's 99% DH's stuff and he's just happy to pile it up in the spare room. Maybe he thinks the ironing fairy does it - gggrrrrrr
Where are you planning to go on hols? We are still not wholly decided on the skiing front...

Any news from Welshie?

Happy handbag shopping.

*xx*


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

Sent her a text to say merry xmas and she replied straight back - seem fine, I think she's just having an IVF break at the mo! Sure she will be back : Baaaaaaa!

Re: hols, the eternal question, can't decide...really want to go skiing as have not been for 4 years in favour of sun and then on the other hand I feel I need a really relaxing holiday to really get over all of this. Was looking yesterday actually and trying to see where we could go with our BA miles - we have loads and enough to go Club to some places eg Vancouver or Calgary if we did go skiing - what is your advice oh green one?! Are you in 2 minds because of the dates clashing with ARGC etc?

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

It's such a dilemma.  If we go skiing, we'd want to go to Canada or the States so it means taking more time off.  As it's after treatment though I don't want to tempt fate (if you catch my drift).  Think we'll end up going somewhere sunny and relaxing - will probably need it after the cycle trauma.  If you did go skiing you could either go to Whistler or Banff.  Personally, prefer Banff as better apres ski and is a much prettier town.  Went for a spa day at Banff Springs hotel which was fab.  And you can drive in to Calgary to watch an ice hockey game one evening - go Calgary Flames go!  However, Whister is lovely in terms of the mountains.  And they take your boots off for you at the Fairmont after a hard day's skiing - the hotel is just at the base of Blackcomb mountain so you can literally tumble down the slopes....

Glad Welshie is doing well - I know the feeling about just getting away from the IVF thing - it can really take over.  One of the darting buddies wives has just had GIFT and will be testing on the 5th of Jan.  Poor thing said that Christmas didn't feel like Christmas at all.  Don't know why they went for GIFT to be honest, I'd want to ensure the ol' egg was fertilised before it went back in - and back to the right place at that.  Couldn't really ask though - may have got my pint thrown in my face...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

don't get what all these GIFT/ZIFT/(MIFT?!!) things are myself    - what are they?

mmmm - you've got me all starry eyed about snowy scenes, crunchy snow, warm hotels, hot choc, hot baths and comfy beds now. Think I will let DH decide. How cold would it be there in late Feb as I get v v v v v v v v v v cold hands  

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Whistler can be brutal - don't tend to go till March or even April!  Like to go for Easter so we can do the treasure hunt - shameless adults that we are    You can always use handwarmers - my hands also turn to blocks of ice as do feet.  At the Fairmont there was always hot cider waiting for us - sounds bizarre but it was gorgeous.  Don't forget the massages - had the most divine one by a Canadian hunk.  It was pretty sexy as I was butt naked and he asked me if I worked out    However, for once I did not get the horrid acheyness I normally get on day 3 of the hols.

MIFT?  Will have to google that one.  To be honest not sure what it's all about myself.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi gang

been in bed for 3 days with flue and am just of to see emergency doc at my MIL as neck all swollen and ulcers in back of mouth so much for my NK cells i have never been ill like this in my life have been self diagnosing my self with bird flu and melengites.  but i think it tonsalitis.

Janymay  so so pleased to have you back you are the one that started this thred and i think of you often i to will be having tx in jan we will get together.

God i feel rotten


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

She - mmmm naked masges with Candian hunks may well swing it   

Aw Nico - you poor thing...if you have a  rash and bad neck ache then you need to worry about Meningitis (I had it when I was little)...but it sounds like an ulcerated throat to me (not your MIL's food was it?!!!)...Nelst? any more diagnoses?.....hope you feel better soon, I want to hear all about the Viney's Boxing Day walk...

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Viney walk great fun Stella pig dog rolled in fox sent and had to have a shower in my mums new bathroom , have not eaten any on MIL cooking been to ill and sent DH of to shop for Hines tom soup.

Back to London today i just want my own bed we have JJ and I'm not being much fun to be around so DH can take him of to a museum or the pictures i just want my own lap top and sky TV and to cach up on you lot.

doc appointment at frimley hospital at 12 so i will up date you on the patient.

i feel better already for being back on line (brother in laws lap top)

lots of love 

sick nico


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

She - MIFT was me trying to have a joke ("Miffed?")


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Awww poor Nico - was wondering where you'd got to.  Sorry to hear that you are so ill.  Good luck at the doctors - I hope it isn't meningitis!

Good joke Lukey  

Now have another niece joining the skating party - will be a nervous wreck by this evening


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

It's good practice She....bet DH finds it more stressful than you  ....my naughty husband is still not back (yep Golf again in the early hours)..bet he's swilling in the bar to prepare himself for shopping onslaught    (though upside may be that he is more prepared to part with the larger denomination notes for lovely handbag(S!)??(  )

It's this time of year with so many bargains to be had and us moving soon that I wish I still had my own cash to spend rather than dwindling savings    (but making babies is worth it  )

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

back in london  bad case of strep throat, just did long post and lost it so short and sweet 

in bed can not sleep Boys building lego down stairs    

going to have pouched egg on top of crumpet for my tea have not eaten much for days on strong penecilin now so now more drink for me this year as i was going to give up for tx its no problem but we do have a bottle of Lurant perrire in frigde for new year buy DH will have to have it on his own   

feeling so sorry for my self nico


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening all

Oh Molly, hope your feeling a little better as the day has gone on, it's a second kick in the ribs when your period comes.  Totally agree with all what you said, when we went into the ARGC I think we believed we were going to have twins because all the pictures on the walls....chance would be a fine thing!

Nico you poor thing, alarm bells went off when I was reading your post, my little boy has just got over chicken pox and now my dad has got it at 61. I hope you feel better soon, everyone just seems so run down with all these nasty bugs going round.

Lukey, hope you got your bag today, it's so funny bag shopping, swinging it over your arm and asking your partner what it looks like, I have an image but it probably looks nothing like what you actually look like!!!

She - hope your hubstar has tackled his creased smalls in the spare room!!  Af will arrive around the 20th Jan but will not start then (i don't think) then my next Feb 14th so will definitely start, so yes, should be having fun together.  Will be strange, you'll be posting your daily bloods and I will be just waiting to see when I get scanned next, thinking sh.t why didn't I go to ARGC! The first day of not eating was ok until around tea time, I just made myself busy, then the next day was abit of a challenge, so was determined to do it. I have to say Carol Voderman detox did change my whole way of eating, still relatively wheat, diary and alcohol free (apart from xmas and birthdays). I'm not that boring honestly!!!!

Hi to everyone else, off to watch Little Britain!

Sam xxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Finally a minute to myself. Am barely alive! Skating, lunch at Nandos at Canary Wharf. Then of course a bit of shopping and had to buy Krispy Kreme doughnuts.... Saw Happy Feet at the cinema which is just so lovely and funny then took the older niece and nephew for dinner at Pizza Express which they love. Have just dropped them off home - thankfully they live nearby. DH a complete star with the kids - very relaxed and kewl.

Soo, glad that your complaint has been diagnosed Nico - you'll be nice and all better soon.

Hope you got your handbags Lukey. 2 days golfing on the trot equals 2 handbags 

Hubster did a bit of ironing this morning so he is off the hook. Will have to ask my girl if she can do an extra hour of ironing. Actually Sam you are right - he was a hubstar today.

I am fully expecting twins from the ARGC. Triplets even 

Have recorded Lil Brit but have to watch match of the day. Chelski drew again - haw haw haw. I screamed out loud when Hubstar told me.

Night night all and sweet dreams.

*xx*


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh She - we're Chelsea fans in this house!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry for your draw today Sam  - from what I've just seen Fulham could easily have won.
I hope that we're still friends....

*xx*


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

UNITED! - what a glorious day in the world of football....

Nico - hope you feel better soon hun  
She - your day sounds lovely...Hubstar did you proud  
Sam - bit confused, are you not going to ARGC then?... 
Twinnies for me too next time round

Bought half price v large handbag for all my rubbish (Sam you were spot on about the "trying on"  ) and off out to friends for lunch today then back here for 1st ever quiet NYE - CAN'T WAIT! - bet I don't last til 12 though  

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

morning

what plans do you all have to nite? needless to say we have non  had a bad nite sleep pain keeps waking me up when i swallow and have ear pain now to boot.

If we are putting in orders ill have twins too bith girls i thing i am already out numbered in this house.
all jokes a side i would be happy with one perfect baby dont care waht sex just perfect and mine .

I have a craving for Dim Sum so we are going to royal chinna for lunch I have to get out i have terrible cabin feaver along with all my other fevers. ill rap up dose my self up eat lots of soft warm dumpling and the put my self back to bed dont think i will be seeing the new year in hope ill be a sleep.

lots of love 

xxxxxxxxxx  nico


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello girlies

Sorry not been around much, have been keeping tabs though.  Have hit a real patch of tiredness and nausea, and we have a house full of visitors - 4 south africans.  Fortunately they go out during the day, but still, breakfast  and dinners and rounding up glasses of water and juice from all over the house.  I've had enough.  We are going to friends tonight and leaving them to their own devices, but really I'd like to be in on our own and doing nowt.  Never mind.  Have decided I am not hospitable by nature.

Nico, poor baby. Dim sum has magical properties, hope you're feeling better soon.

Lukey, woo hoo for new bag.  You will need a big one for all your needs when tripping up an down from Cambridge in April.

She - v jealous of your ironing lady, want one, want one.

Molly - hope you're not feeling too bad with the evil one, it must be very grim.

Hi Dolly, how are you doing?

SAm - I'm sure you've made the right decision for you.

Welshie - hello across cyberspace.

Nell - hope you and dh are having a nice quiet love-in, and you're getting a few days of work.

OK, dh is doing ferry service to the train station, and the thought of having a shower has exhausted me, will have to have a lie down before I attempt it.

Wishing you all the very happiest of new years, low fsh levels, easy stims, loads of follicles, top quality eggs, 100% fertilisation rates, perfect blasts, spares for the freezer, no need for gestone and twinnies all round     - I feel I could almost rewrite the 12 days of Christmas there.

Lots of Love
Sencybil xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

oh go on Senc - it would be fun...I'll start you off:

On the 12th day of Xmas my true love sent to me :

12) 12 desperate girlies....
11) ?




Bit tipsy after lunch so going for a snooze..

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

dim sum did the trick . back on the sofa jj has gone out on his heelys (some silly shoes with wheels) what will they think of next.

worryied about money and tx as MIL has not sorted out her equity relise yet if i have HLM and dont have tx till feb will it matter??

Happy New Year to all of us and remember LUCKY 7  for us all


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Wot a windy windy evening

If I'd known that dim sum had magical properties would have bought some from the chinese supermarket where we have just returned on a quest for scallops - they had run out!  I'm intending to cook Delia's fish pie  for supper before we go out.  Luckily got some at local M&S - hurrah.

Busy day today, gym, sushi then Waitrose for a few bits which was completely under seige.  Got carried away in the collective madness and bought far too much - gah!

Can't believe it's the last day of the year!  Where did the time fly to  

The warm embrace of the Feathers awaits this evening to sing in the new year  

Glad you are on the mend Nico.  I think the HLM needs to be done as near to tx as possible so you might want to call the clinic next week.

Yeah Sency, glad you will out tonight - what lovey new year's wishes.  I second all of them  

Sorry for such a garbled post - am shattered (47 mins on the treadmill).  Off to start on said fish pie - hope to be back later.

12 desperate girlies
11 hunky canadians..


----------



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL OF MR.T'S GIRLS MAY 2007 BE THE YEAR OF HOPES AND DREAMS FOR US ALL   ​


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry to be MIA, night shift was long and quite hard work. Not busy but the person I was on with did some sharing of emotional stuff....gah.  Anyhow, day after we went out with some friends to the local dutch garden centre to get some half price Xmas decs. Got some lovely bargains for next year, which will remind us of our time over here. Next Xmas will be UK based. Then we had some butties round at theirs, and then we came back to get meal ready for later when they brought themselves and their labrador round for the evening. 
It was a lovely night. Thai green curry with rice/noodles. Pudding was fruit salad and some baked figs and ice cream. Wine flowed and we had pudding wine too. DH did well, and I did the pudds! Chocs and chat all night. Bacon butties this am to revive before they left and a long nap this pm once they had gone. Really enjoyed it. First time I have drunk more than a sherry glass in over a year I think!
Tonight is quiet in with bottle of champers and Jools Holland for company. Might see if there is a fireworks thing nearby. 
Nico= there are some really nasty bugs around at moment. Plenty of fluids, get some paracetamol and brufen down yer neck (no brufen if probs with asthma or heartburn/indigestion) and rest up lady!!
She= you and me are expecting AF same time. !! I definately go for the 11 hunky Canadians. Got me one of my very own right here! That way the 12th girlie does not miss out...
Lukey= I wish I could be a handbag queen but just never know what to do with them. Hardly ever have one and tend to carry a daysack around!

10  Hmmm stuck


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

9 months to wait...................


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Good one Nico

10 tiny toes.....crikey that was hard


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hard but very good nel

8 = £8000 and rising (argc prices)


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

7- lucky 7 for all of the girlies.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

clever clever

6 week scan


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmmm 5...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

You clever nutters - sitting here laughing.

5 pairs of twins (_sung in triumphant crescendo_)... (not enuff toes though - whatever)


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Pie is in oven and glass of Sancerre in hand.
Will have to wolf it down and run to the Feathers.

Sounds like you had a lovely night Nell.  I love thai curry.  But where did you get figs?  Are they in season?  Ooh, I didn't realise you had your own real Canadian.  MIL's brother lives over there - he actually has a canadian accent now and is like a big bear.


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

4 sets of triplets................ 

She and Lukey please do not tell me your united woman, as in the football sense!  

She, meant to say about your massarge in Whistler, that was a total come on by that chap...do you work out....he was implying great body and I want some of it......thank god it didn't turn out like Samantha's in Sex in the City....do you remember that one?  47 mins on the treadmill, I hope that was walking, if not I will be a very jealous woman about your fitness level!

Nico, am glad your better, we've missed your funny posts whilst you've been under the weather, (8 grand and rising, I love that) you know ARGC statistically wise one of you lot are going to have twins!!!!! 

Little Nell, sounds like you had a really nice time, great food and drink and some good company.  

Lukey, tipsy mid afternoon, hope you don't oversleep and miss in the New Year. Just to confirm that I will be going to local clinic in Eastbourne for treatment this time round, success rates for my age pretty good 40 % + but does drop to 38% for take home baby rate. If it doesn't work will consider ARGC again.  I found leaving my boy everyday last time quite upsetting, he was confused with it all, me being away everyday for 2 + weeks, not being there for him in the morning etc,  so will try local this time round.

Georgia, thank you for the good wishes, love the photo, nice to put a face to a name!!

Hi to everyone else.

Went round friends today to see her 2 day old boy, became quite emotional, a real mix of happiness for her and well I don't need to explain do I.  Staying in tonight with a bottle of champers, just like a few of you.

Happy New Year everyone, lets hope next year we will be celebrating with another name on those Christmas cards and our little bundles of joy in their moses baskets. 

Lots and lots of love and   to us all.

Sam xxxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry Sam, we are totally UNITED - so is Little Nell  Still basking in yesterday's victory glow 
Was interval training - am not half as fit as I used to be. But then I used to have a personal trainer. Left to my own devices I am basically a lazy cow... Yeah, I know it was a come on - too tired to respond to be honest  Can't remember what happened with Samantha in SATC - apart from Thor shaving her lady garden. 2 day old bub!! Must have been tiny - I never know what to do with them as too frightened to even hold them. 

Lukey, wake up. Please continue the song.

3.....

Well enjoy your champers and happy new year to you all. 2007 is our year!

*xx*


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Wouldn't mind a set of triplets.....  My uncle has a set of triplets and twins!  Imagine that


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

She, thought you were going out!! Your one of those fashionably late girls aren't you or are you waiting for hubby to get ready?  

Samantha in SATC, well the bloke washed her lady garden if you know what I mean!

Were all those children though assistance then?

God just thought, should I be communicating with a member of the opposition?

Sam x


----------



## jeannethorndike (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy new year to all of you - thanks for helping me through this year -still can't believe it's worked out the way it has - waiting for the bad news!  Levels today more than doubled and Mr T doesn't want to see me for three days!  I hope you all get new your New Year's  Eve wish  - I think I know what it might be.  Good Luck to you all!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

2007 is going to be a better year....for all of us...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

jeannethorndike said:


> Happy new year to all of you - thanks for helping me through this year -still can't believe it's worked out the way it has - waiting for the bad news! Levels today more than doubled and Mr T doesn't want to see me for three days! I hope you all get new your New Year's Eve wish - I think I know what it might be. Good Luck to you all!


Hello hello - we'll have no talk of bad news here (stern tone not unlike Edward in League of Gentlemen....).

Feathers was fab. They gave us party hats and party poppers and had a dance floor. I love the Feathers. I also love all of you. Happy New Year!

*xx*


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

well the early bird is here i slept well but i was in bed at 9 oclock feel better in my body today but my poor poor throat is still daggers.

3  hours waiting for blood test 
2 week wait 

and a bun in the oven for all of us

happy new year 

if i had the know how i would be copying and paisting our 12 days of christmas but i dont back to bed for a cuddle and a batman film with my boys.

nico 007


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

Girls - am so proud of you for completing our fabulous 12 days of Xmas song - Nelst bet you can sort it into one song can't you?!

Anyway - bed by 10 after champers all day PHEW!

I want to say a very serious thing here.....Now only Happy New Year to all of you but mainly a big THANKYOU to every one of you for being there for me. When I first joined FF in the summer I could not believe I was going to talk to (then) strangers on the internet ("you freak") but I can honestly say you have all made my days brighter and my strength stronger on what is proving to be a very long road to my baby. I am so looking forward to reading about all of your babies as the positives come your way.....Happy 2007 all, let's try and make it a full house eh? In the meantime, a-la Nell, wishing you continued happiness with everyone who shares your life at the moment  

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

12 desperate girlies
11 hunky canadians
10 tiny toes
9 months to wait
£8000 and rising (argc prices)
lucky 7 for all of the girlies
6 week scan
5 pairs of twins (sung in triumphant crescendo)...  (not enuff toes though - whatever)
4 sets of triplets
3 hours waiting for blood test 
2 week wait 
and a bun in the oven for all of us


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Well done nelster

where are the rest of you not hung over surley.

been to science museum today ( last thing on my list of ways to spend NY day) but like i say i am out numbered in this house the boys went in the eye mac to see some shark thing in 3d and fell a sleep on a bench like a tramp. (well dressed tramp)  all a bit much for me after being ill for days    

Have stocked up on vit C as i am back at work tomorrow WITH NO HELP 

talking of HELP 

I am thinking of putting of TX till Feb I have never been this sick before and i want to be on tip top for the whole thing I was so looking forward and i have my HLM booked in bla bla bla  worryed about money  bla bla bla brother having baby in jan Bla bkla bla i just dont know what to do .


LUKEY  your words made me fill up what you say is true  what would we all do with out each other but can i say you have been such a support to us all as well as going through what you  XXXXXXX bit late for kissmas trees cant wait till next dec to do some more.

off to make spagetti bol the first thing i have cooked in over a week 

OH OH OH OH  i must tell you while at MIL she made a shephereds pie  and did not have potatoes so went to the shop and bought some SMASH      thank god i was off my food    

nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- smash? OMG. I have eaten that when really hungover and only thing in cupboard apart from bag of rice. Nice with brown sauce, but not my choice to top shephered pudd!!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

We are having chicken for dinner. We have a thing about buying the stuff "yellow sticker" in the rather expensive shop here, that makes it a bargain. We got stuff for 10 cents!!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Sounds like you had a lucky escape Nico! Yes, was curiously hung over today despite previous best intentions to take things easy.

Just a quickie while DH is on phone to his folks to wish them HNY. Just had a roast chicken late lunch on account of very late breakfast so feel like a stuffed turkey now.

Miserable draw with Newcastle today - not happy. I guess most of us are back to work tomorrow....

Nelster, enjoy your roast 

I'd wait till Feb for your tx Nico but you'll probably have to reschedule your HLM. It makes sense for you to have as healthy a bod as possible.

Night night everyone and sweet dreams.

*xx*


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2007)

SMASH        - can't believe it!

Lukey's New Years Day : sleep, sleep, porridge, walk, bacon and egg sandwiches, DH v moody as back to work tomorrow, send DH off to Golf Course (his 1st love) to chill out, burglar alarm goes off for no reaosn for 2 hours, call electrician who talks me though the technical bits (TECHNICAL   ), mend alarm - v proud of myself, watch Man U - Grrr (love Scholesy though), Dinner from M&S with Rioja, TV - now v sleepy....off to cuddle with husband who has now gone all gooey.

1st day of the new baby-making season over - and freaky as it is - we will have pregnancies amongst us in the next 364 days....

Nico - agree with She - def delay things, you need to recuperate.

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Nico, echo what She and Lukey say, if you have doubt don't go ahead with it until Feb, get healthy and feel good about yourself, give ARGC a ring tomorrow and reschedule HLM.  Love the science museum!!!

Lukey, bet there was some curtain twitching whilst your alarm was going off, good for you for fixing it then!! Sorry but the mention of Paul Scholes reminds me of a photo of him on tele, tackling someone with his own tackle hanging out from his shorts, red hairs the lot!!!

She - watch your backs we are catching you up!!!  The Feathers, just sounds like a nice local Victorian pub, somewhere you could sit on a Sunday afternoon and get jolly!!! Loved the League of Gentleman, saw them live in Tunbridge Wells, great laugh....your my wife now!!!!

Hello to Nell, Dolly, Sencybil, Sue (where are you) and everyone else. 

Please whoever gets pregnant don't forget to post!!!!!!

Detox starts tomorrow, just wait and see ,I'll post tomorrow saying that it was too cold and I couldn't resist eating  

Sam xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

grrrrr back at work today, still sore throat but body feels almost normal, dh still off with jj and salon not busy at all this week.

will talk to dh to nite about tx and call clinic tomorrow.

lukey  when do you move?

any ho better get my act together and find some clean clothes to where to work washing M not been on at all as the laundry room is in the garage and very easy to forget if your a man and boy with sick wife. Dh has just about had enough of being nurse.

oh well to day the start of the rest of our life and all that 

nico


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Morning

Mmmmmmmmm slept like a log - now have a million and one things to do...

Sam - giggled at the Scholes pic - was that really on tv?! Heehee  
Nico - move to rented apartment end of Jan - then the fun begins to look for a real house  
Jeanne - how are those levels?
Nelst, She, Senc - back to work today?  
Yeah where are you Sue (and Dolly)?
Also was thinking, where is Louby? I so hope she did not get bad news on the scan to find heartbeat...come back Loubs if you are there.... 

Later

xx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yuk, am I realy in the office already?  Why is no one else here?  In early as need to leave at 4 to welcome our next lot of visitors, who are thankfully only staying for one night.  After they are gone, am seeing no one else for at least a month  .

Nico, second what everyone has said about recuperating fully, you really need to be feeling top dollar to cope with the intensity of the ARGC treatment.  Happy laundry.

Lukey - what the heck are you doing up so early?  Clever girl fixing the alarm, another talent!  Will dh have to find new golf buddies when you move, or is there a secret nationwide network of escaping husbands who just automatically become friends?

Hello to Louby

She and Nell, does this mean you are the next (ARGC) cyclers?  Exciting start to the year !

Sam - your logic for not ARGCing this time sounds good, I don't know how anyone copes with it (tx, partic ARGC treatment) when they already have a child to look after.  I was able to be completely selfish and it was still a strain.

Off for a dry retch, that talk of red hairs and tackles has really increased my nausea!

Sency xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Dry retch...................nice   ...................fell sick myself now


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

No work for me. yeah. Off to do some travelling with dh down south to the US facilities over here. SHopping here I come


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning early burds

What time did you get to work Sency   ?  Yeah, hoping to start tx next cycle - work schedule and waistline permitting.  Sorry about your dry retching    I guess you haven't had brekkie then...

Sam, nothing wrong with ginger nuts    What does your detox involve?  Good luck with it.

So what are you up to today Lukey?  Can't believe how early you get up  

Have a good day at work Nico - when are you getting some help?

Back at work (working from home) - have a ton of drawings to do so will be welded to the mac for most of the day 

Happy shopping Nell!

Hello Lilly (when is she back), Welshie, Egg, Loubs, Molly, Ktc, Melster (how's the new house), Sam, Sue, Jeanne and Dolly.  

Any ideas of how we can get our list back which shows what we are all up to tx wise?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Needs updating bigtime!!! If anyone is missing let me know- not intentional at all!! 








*Taking a Break*

Sam2995
Egg
Welshbird
Molly Mo
Dollydee








*Waiting to start*

Little Nell- Jan
She-Hulk- Jan/Feb
Nico67- Jan/Feb
Lukey- Mar
Janeymay-
sjc-








*Monitoring Cycle*

sue93- mid Jan








*Down regulation*








*Stimming*








*Egg retrieval*








*Embryo transfer*









*2WW*

 *Bun/s in the oven*

KTC
Lily
Melmac
Sencybil1
Jeannethorndike
Louby Lou


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Nelst you are star...think we should change it to the regulars who use the thread or we will confuse any lovely new girls (come and join us new girls!) - what do you lot think? I'll have a go later if you want? (don't laugh, I can do some things you know)

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- help yourself. I thought I had kept a more up to date one but it seems not


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

At work in dusty old salon (well its new but dusty) waiting for staff to arrive so i can cach up and them make them clean tee hee Just had my first coffe and have just had my fav bagle delivered fron delli they have named me on the menu its GORGEOUS NICOLA
plain bagal toasted 
organic smoked bacon cut of large organic pig then fryed 
a little mao
fresh rocket
and manchgo chease
tomato

it is heaven so going to enjoy

ill be back


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico- sounds lovely! DH is currently cooking pancakes for brekkie and I am sat swigging a mug of decaff...


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

SHE- get drinking water, you big green thing you. You know you want to!!!!! I will nag daily till it is habit


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Cheers Nell.

Bagel sounds f***ing delish.  Stomach is rumbling now - thanks for that.

Yes Nell, you are right.  Can I start with a litre today?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, the waterdragon says 1 litre is a good start


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Decided we needed a replacement for Nico's kissmass trees, so will this do. It is not quite right but the thought is there!! we all need a positive heart


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Nelst - the heart is LOVELY
Nico - the bagel is GORG
She - the water is about right for 1st stab
Will have a go at list....

xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Nelst did not read is properly before - I think it's spot on! Heehee

Just had yummy Rolo biscuit


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lovely heart Nell - you are clever.
How were the pancakes?
Had weetabix today - nobody around to make me pancakes or deliver bagels


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Pancakes were lovely. Bacon and maple syrup topping. Too yummy for words.


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Super list
Excellent heart, definitely just what we need for a new year start
Nelst - happy shopping

Have had cream of tomato soup (love having microwave at work) and prawn cocktail skips, and feeling better.
Wot a lurvely sunny day

Sxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

OMG I love prawn cocktail skips....damn it I NEED PCS now!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Senc - what are you like...all that and it's not lunchtime yet....ok you are eating for two
Love the fat that all these FF boards are deserted when everyone is on hols from work and then when everyone goes back to work they become busy again - supports my theory of STUFF WORK   

xx


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I love PCS too, am munching the M&S version, as M&S handily just outside the office.  Finished a bag, and now want another!

Lukey - have you noticed how the topic is largely food related again?

S


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Whilst I am reminiscing anyone else remember salt/vingegar chipsticks, or those fish and chips shaped mini biscuits??


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Im still full from my bagal tee hee


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Chipsticks yum....also those Twirls (S & V) - love Wotsits the best


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Mmm, love chipsticks.  Don't know what prawn skips are though..   
This continued talk of food is making me ravenous   - will have to attack the left over roast chicken - oh dear - so much for detoxing


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

She/Sam - what detox are you doing? Is it ZW's? ("grovel, grovel, cringe, bow, stoop, fall" oh great fertility one - prizes for guessing where that comes from - bet Senc knows with her DH doing acting etc)


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm not officially detoxing - just trying to cut the crap and eat more fruit and veg and drink more water.  Am not disciplined enough to try Zita's detox - my idea of hell quite frankly.  

Senc, is your DH an actor?

Sunshine has gone - hello grey skies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Agree She - fruit, veg, water, milk (later eeeeeeeeek), protein, no caf and alcohol ( ) - should do it - oh also cut down on wheat I think


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

DETOX is'nt that a cleaning spray


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

nico67 said:


> DETOX is'nt that a cleaning spray


PML


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

thank the lord she's back to her old self - proven with corkers like that   

blimey that was close - nearly posted that on another of the IVF threads by mistake and they were much more serious on there ...........haha


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hah! No Dh not an actor, just does a bit of am dram (he does like to rest though  ).  Lukey - fraid I'm baffled love!

oooh Nell, am now desiring big bag of chipsticks.

She - you haven't lived.......

Nico -        

Seems I am on a TOX mission......apart from the alcohol and cafffeine thing, oh and recreational drugs obviously! 

S


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, we are on slimfast shakes for lunch. I normally have them as brekkie as am too lazy to make much else. We have not done my exercise other than the horizontal variety and am not sure that really counts. Hotel is booked for tonight, so am already dreaming of the lush nice things to buy tomorrow. 
Will be able to get lots of nice things, and am going to track down some sweets called "mounds" which sound horrible but are like a dark choc bounty bar in bite size pieces.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Nelst - action need not always be horizontal then it will count as something different  
Senc - was from Joseph - I know all the words from start to finish and all the colours in the correct order (2 shoes); strange memory thing from doing the show when I was 9!


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Well everything back to normal, having to catch up 2 pages in one morning!!!

Lukey, yep his old nager was on the box, wasn't on match of the day but on something like Johnathan Ross. She, didn't say anything about ginger nuts being wrong just an observation that he was ginger collar and cuffs! 

Please don't talk about food, official start to detox today, so far so good. Two days of fasting, then Carol Voderman detox here I come (she doesn't advocate the fasting bit).  Basically you eat no meat (fine as I'm a veggie), actually I'll write down what you can eat, it's easier, fruit, veg, beans, pulses, (limited on any food that comes out of a can), no caffeine.  So basically I'm going to be eating like a rabbit for the next 28 days.  Lots of water and fruit and herb drinks,  now have I persuaded any of you to join me........didn't think so!  Don't know if all this healthy stuff makes a difference really, when I watched the IVF programmes the woman on there that got pregnant were your average size, makes you wonder?

Who remembers Bones crisps or Texan bars?

Nell love the heart, thanks for the list but I'm not there  can I be on waiting to start please.

Not back to work yet , next Monday is my big day back  ..

Glad to hear a few of you are still shagging!

Sam xxxxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

sjc said:


> , yep his old nager was on the box, wasn't on match of the day but on something like Johnathan Ross.


Am spending far too much time    today


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lukey I know all the words too sad sad sad


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

*Taking a Break*

Sam2995
Egg
Welshbird
Molly Mo
Dollydee








*Waiting to start*

Little Nell- Jan
She-Hulk- Jan/Feb
Nico67- Jan/Feb
Lukey- Mar
Janeymay-
sjc-








*Monitoring Cycle*

sue93- mid Jan








*Down regulation*








*Stimming*








*Egg retrieval*








*Embryo transfer*









*2WW*

 *Bun/s in the oven*

KTC
Lily
Melmac
Sencybil1
Jeannethorndike
Louby Lou


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Sam, are you not eating at all today or tomorrow then?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I know the words too. We did it as a school production. I was on the front row being small but managed to miss the final night as vomited over the stage and fainted during rehearsals...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

little nell said:


> I know the words too. We did it as a school production. I was on the front row being small but managed to miss the final night as vomited over the stage and fainted during rehearsals...


Stage of many colours 
I too know the words as did it in school too. Wer-hay!


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Don't know the words so cannot join in on this theatrical stuff.

That's right She. no eating, have to go to bed early otherwise I will give in....just thought This Life is on tonight so will have to stay up!

Thanks Nell.

Anyone see The Times aout IVF in Denmark, taking out immature eggs and growing them in incubator, higher success rates!! 

Sam x


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

All this food talk I have not had anything since my bagle and i'm not hungry at all been drinking lots of water but don't think i have got my appitite back from being sick yet I also have had nothing to drink for 6 days now and have not lots  £ WHY  mind you have done nothing but sit about  may be ill try some of nells exercise in bed to nite   

Not to bad being back at work


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello my lovelies I'm back!

I hope that you all had a wonderful Christmas and a happy new year!

We had a great time doing absolutely zilch for 2 weeks.  I'm glad to be home though becuase spicy food now seems to give me chronic indigestion and I was running out of things to eat.  I've been really good, and only put on 2lb during the whole fortnight and my jeans still fit  

The nuchal results were really good, I only have a 1:2420 chance of Downs, so I was really excited about that as well.  KTC glad to see that got really good results from yours.  Mel I can't remember seeing yours so I hope that they turned out OK.  Got my first antenatal at the hospital tomorrow - how scary is that?!

I've been trying to catch up with all of your  and failing miserably.  Congratulations to all those who got BFP's whilst I was away, and I'm really sorry for those who got BFN's too     

Lukey I'm glad to see that you had a positive follow up.  Enjoy your break before you get back on the rollercoaster again.

Nell, I was horrified to read about what happened to DH.  I hope that he is on the mend now and hope that this year brings you the result that you dream of.

Much love to everyone       

Lilyx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

happy new year Lilly welcome home


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

HNY Lily - glad you'r eback safe - well tell us about the hos, then -where/when/how etc

OK here's your test...

1) "Way, way back many centuries ago, not long after........" 
2) "Father we've something to tell you, a story of our time......"
3) "Back in Canaan the future looks rough (cha cha cha), Jacob's family were......"

1st to keep going - hee hee - love it

As if burglar alarm situation was not testing enough yesterday I have now got a broken tap but managed to undo it and take right parts to the plumbers  - maybe the reason I am slow in having babies is because secretly I am a man??!!     

New buyers of our house coming to measure up in a mo (yeah yeah...snoop at lovely new house more like)

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yaay Lilly have been thinking about you sunning yourself.  Welcome back, congrats on the nuchal and happy new year.

Yaaay, thanks for reminding me about This Life Sam - I loved it 10 years ago (was it really that long ago)?  Sam, are you at work?

1.  .... not long after the bible began.  Jacob....
2.  .... a tragic and inspiring tale of manhood..
3.  .... finding it tough (cha cha cha)..


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

OK Lukey here you go...

We went to a little boutique hotel about 30 mins drive from Krabi airport called the Krabi Sands Resort.  It has 24 rooms only and they are all semi detached bungalows set around the swimming pool.  It's quite idyllic really.  The local village is very quiet and there is zero in the way of nightlife other than restaurants so it's a perfect retreat.  There is a new Sofitel just up the road and I am dying to give that a whirl if we go back again, although I fancy Hua Hin next time just for a change.  

We flew from Birmingham via Zurich and Bangkok to Krabi.  If you ever get a chance to visit Bangkok, the new airport is absolutely awesome.  On the way in, from plane to immigration to collecting bags from the baggage claim was less than 20 mins total.  And on the way back we didn't see our bags from check in at Krabi until we got to Birmingham.  Security was really quick and the shops in the duty free area are mind boggling (Gucci, Hermes, Armani, Bvlgari etc etc).  It makes Heathrow look like the dump that it really is.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds fab we went to Krabi about 5 years ago so keen to go again to somewhere new and love small places - will google immediately. I love Bangkok though it's a bit scarey  ...we got fab deal to stay at the Metropolitan when we went, just for 2 nights before Krabi....new airport sounds amazing and am sure made a lot of difference - I hate waiting around  

Trying to decide where to go in Feb/early March - so far it's skiing (though may be too cold for me in Banff??), Thailand, Malaysia or Carribean - trying to use out free flights so cash can go to baby-making machine, so I guess it will be decided for us. If not, last minute to the Maldives? (Ahhh bliss)

Top marks She....

There nearly was "one less place at our table and one more tear in my eye" a minute ago - I forgot to turn off the water whilst fiddling with the broken tap, and the part that is broken shot 60ft into the air nearly killing me and also shot water all over my clean kitchen....    . Where are these people?

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lukey go to Oman


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry got interupted Stay at the Chedi we went last easter its wonderful Cheaper than Dubai

must go 
nico


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Lukey, we were not impressed by the Banff area as it was so bl**dy cold (-27C !!!).  We go skiing at Heavenly in California, mainly because there is lots of sunshine as well as great conditions usually.  Accomodation is usually cheap because the prices are usually kept quite low by all of the competition and at $2 to £1 it's good value this year.  

DH is going in 3 weeks.  He's skiing, so I will tagging along and setting the credit card on fire in the shops.  All of our air miles accrued on our airline credit card during the ARGC cycle are paying for this!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

That's why I go March or April - too bloody cold otherwise.  
Heavenly sounds nice


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Oman sounds interesting - is it near a war zone though? Have checked BA and they have seats for us to use our points! Plus you can dive there (DH's 2nd love) - Chedie looks lush - is it a chill place? and can you wear your bikini there?

We tried to use our BA Amex card but couldn't at ARGC   

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Don't they take Amex?  Would have thought they'd take any form of cash possible  
It's great that you can use your miles for hols.  We've been collecting Virgin flying points    Will probably use them to go to the Caribbean.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Its not near a war zone its Muscat very chiled place yes you can were what you want they have a family pool or a pool for grown ups where no one speeks its like a library good spa ,on the beach the other hotel is the (mind my spelling ) Al Bustan palace also wonderful.

God I need a holiday

nico


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Don't we all - except Lilly!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Nico - library    
She - where do you fancy in the Caribbean? Was looking at a fab place in St Lucia yesterday, La Ladera or something....can also get Club seats to Barbados - could fly on from there I suppose to a smaller island? will check map


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lukey  we went over to the grown up pool  Ureeka jonson was thire along with a few other faces and every one was looking  perfect and no one was talking or swimming they were just looking perfect and quiet, so i said rather loudly GOD its like a library in here (it was all walled with balianees beds and stuff)  Every one looked up from thire helo mags that were hinding behind a news paper or hard back novel.... so i left.............. and went back to wher people were smiling swimming and drinking and having fun

nico


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

so - it's supppsed to be quiet at that pool but you can be a bit noisier at the other one yeah? mmmm might have to go there...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Noisier pool sounds infinitely more fun!
Went to dinner at Ladera once - told the chef that he had overcooked the lobster.  He was not amused.  We stayed down below at the Hilton on account of the beach which guests at the Ladera could also use.  Yeah, the hotel (or what little we saw of it) looked pretty fabby.

Dunno which island - have always wanted to go to Turks and Chaos (as DH calls it) or Grenada.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey I've just written to La Luna on Grenada to see if they have rooms - I am in love with it; bet it's too pricey though? !


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Ooooh let me know how you get on.  I think it's a bit pricey and would have to use all my feminine wiles to persuade DH ....  My lovely neighbour has a family house there and is always saying we could stay if we went but having seen pics of the house (it looks rather sterile - could be anywhere), would much rather stay at the hotel.  I figure if we get free flights we could splash out a bit...  

So, what are you up to this evening apart from looking for holiday destinations


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Dh just been on the phene to his mum and looks like the funds for Our TX are not really going to happen as the cost of taking money out of her house is very high DH dose not want a big talk about it to nite but i'm feeling very unsure that we will be able to afford it very soon with the new shop and everything.

trying not to cry as don't know all the details  and dont have £10k sitting in a swiss bank account 

Lukey how much was your last TX  sency how much was yours?  and lilly I know you have told me befor i just want to get things in my head 

sorry for first down post of the new year

nico


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh Nico, that is such awful news, your DH must be feeling both sad and angry about that phone call.  My treatment on max drugs, 12 days of stimming was around £ 6,500, that didn't include HLM or immune bits.  I am sorry.

Sam xx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Nico I'm gutted for you hun.  My cost is well over £10k (still haven't added up the last few costs), but about £1.5k of that is attributable to travelling and hotels which you won't have.  

I hope that you manage to sort something out.

Take care

Lilyxxxxx


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi guys,

I posted a few weeks ago but you were all a bit busy! I hope it's ok to join in even if I don't have time to post as often as some of you do, I'd appreciate a bit of guidance from time to time. I'm doing a monitoring cycle at the moment and have to go for a mid cycle scan tomorrow. I'm expecting a long wait but was v confused by the whole booking process - they basically told me to come in anytme and i'd still have to wait as long as it took - sounds like fun! 

Nico I was very sorry to read your news, I hope there is some kind of solution out there for you, it's miserable to have the financial stress added to the stress of infertility.


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi all, Sorry, haven't been logging on for a while as feeling really low.happy new year to you all.
Nico...forgive me if i have missed this info but have you approached your gp to see if they will fund the drugs part of the cycle...not the total answer but does take a bit off the total?
Molly Mo


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

thanks for kind words

But I have to cancel all thoughts of TX for a while , have had lots of tears  woke up crying I feel MIL should not have promised the money with out looking in to it. 

Molly thank you but as DH has a son I can not get any funds under the council we live in as there is already a child in the relationship Not fair but as you no LIFE is just not fair.

feel like a child who has just had all there christmas presants taken away.

nico


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi britgrrl

Welcome to our merry band!

Scans are done on a first come first served basis, you don't get a specific time, just turn up as early as you can within the window specified.  I can't say what it's been like recently but when I was going in regularly it was a bit like a zoo, so many people there.  Sometimes it can be a long wait so take a book and some water.

Nico, nothing I can say will make you feel better, but hang in there, and we are here for you.

Lilyx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Morning girls

((((((((Nico)))))))), what distressing news. Really feel for you hunny. As Lily says, we are all here for you.

Welcome Britgirl and good luck with your mid cycle scan tomorrow. Will you be starting tx next cycle then?

Happy new year to you too Molly and lovely to have you back.

Have the mother of all headaches today so a short one from me just now.

Hope everyone has a good day.

*xx*


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Poor Nico, very sad news.  My treatment also about £6500, no HLM or immunes, but did include ICSI and blasts.  If you get a BFP there will be more costs after that, ours about £1700 so far.

Welcome back Britgirl, let us know how it goes with the scan.

Feel like only person in world whose school didn't do Joseph, clearly am underprivilidged and went to very inferior school.......

Lily - good to have you back too, sounds like a great time on hol.  Downs result also excellent!

She - poor head

Sam - have tried the CArol V in the past, mainly made me f**t a lot.

Had horrendous night last night with BF and her 2 kids.  So many parenting decisions I just don't agree with.  For starters they arrived with no toys to amuse them, and both just been given big sticky lollies, of course immediately rubbed all over my house.  I know they'll make mess etc, but Jeez, could you not try and absolutely maximise it?  And if they have no toys, of course they're going to run riot, screaming, banging every door back on its hinges.  Too many choices as well - all 'Don't you want anymore of your tea?' (Answer ' No, sweeties!')and no 'Sit down and finish your tea'  Then given bowls of cornflakes and allowed to run all over my house.  Guess where the cornflakes went?  Yes, all over my house.  Was holding off on adult dinner until they went to bed, only to be told they wouldn't go to bed til midnight.  So no peace at all the entire evening.  Feel sorry for the kids, it is not their fault they are being bred into horrible willful annoying children!

Enough of a rant, I know you shouldn'tcriticise when you're not doing it yourself etc etc, but........

Very worn out 
Sency xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Gawd Sency - your evening sounds like my worst nightmare.  I hate it when parents do not parent    .  We've lost one of DH's friends as one of their 3 kids was an absolute brat and ruined our bank hols some years back when they came over to stay.  Hope you manage to get all the crap out of your house soon - geez.

Lazy woman's detox - detox patches! Hurrah!  Stick one on each foot at night they get to work while you sleep.  Have just ordered a box    How's it going Sam?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Ladies

Oooo so much to catch up on.....

Senc - you do make me laugh; agree you need to do crash course in Joseph to ensure no embarrassment at dinner parties when it comes up in the future. As for those kids - WELL   - completely agree, it's like you aren't allowed to tell kids off anymore. Well, when I get mine, I will be kind but firm and also spend time (2 shoes stylee) with them making sure they understand why etc etc...poor littleees - send them roud here for a week and I will sort them into angels for you  . When is your next scan by the way Mrs?

Nico   - so sorry to hear about MIL (mmmmm) that is so naughty of her to promise and then retract. I know it might sound obvious but as I see it you have 3 choices at the mo : 1) have your free go at Barts (I know they don't do the immune issues thing but plenty still get preggers in Tx and naturally with this, and it is not fully proven), 2) hold off from Tx for a good while or 3) have a really good think about how you could raise the funds (even a loan?) so you could go before you are 40 (this does make a big difference to chances) - I know it sounds daft but do you have anything you could sell or change eg Car - this baby making thing has to come first at our age, if DH agrees? (sorry if I've been a bit blunt, it's very hard to write something you would say....but hope you get my drift)

She - Aw poor luv...haven't heard from La Luna but did hear from the one I wrote to in St Vincent (as can get there from Barbabdos) - OMG I have never laughed so much in all my life..."thank you for your enquiry, yes we do have availability, please confirm your interest at $950 per night!! -WHAT in God's name     . I know we get two $ to the pound but that is madness...

Nelst - where are you? and Sue and Dol and Loubs.. 

Brit(ney) - heehee, Welcome. Good Luck today - best time to go is 7.30-8 and you will be out by 9. Take it all in your stride and you will be fine. I quite enjoyed it as could have a good nose round...!

Mol - oh you poor hun...it does hit you a few days later doesn't it? Please don't go away for too long. Have you had any thoughts about what to do next?  

Well I've got a stinking cold and now even more determined to find nice hot holiday...DH thinks Oman is interesting too Nico...

Must get dressed and then it's down with the tree   

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Lukey - which $ was that?  US, Canadian, Australian, NZ or Barbados?!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

oh good point  I assumed US - will have to ask them! as could be Barbadian?....I thinkt hey ususally quote in US        - Thailand is SUCH good value!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Funny girl Lukey  
Nellster is away shopping with her DH - spent last night in a hotel.  Methinks some plastic will get bashed.

Sorry about your cold    What a pain.  The hotel will quote in US dollars for sure - ouch!

Still in bed - headache seems to be getting better so will have to venture out soon.  Watching Friends at the mo - hilarious!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

"Potipher had very few cares, he...."
"Go go go Joseph you know what......"
"I closed my eyes...."

Sorry Sam forgot you in previous one! - take it easy on that detox!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

lucky I can not do anything for free as had one at GUYs and DH has a son so i only get one chance.

boo hoo


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh sorry - thought you could have two gos at Guys for free (sorry not barts)?


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Nico can you not do and FET and see if you can get your immunes treated by Dr *******?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I dont have any frostys     

I feel I dont have much at all today sorry


----------



## lily67 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry my mistake, I thought you had


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Afternoon all

Poor Nico, good advice from Lukey, to add to this, as mentioned before M & S credit card % finance for a year then you can transfer it over. This is how I done my last treatment, and the next one.  A regular payment on your card doesn't seem so bad and it's interest free!!!! Definitely agree with your thoughts that your MIL shouldn't of said anything.  I thought about remorgaging but it is actually cheaper in the long run to do the credit card thing or like Lukey said a loan.  www.moneymatters.com gives great advice!

Lukey, did you see Nico wrote Lucky, Freudianant slip I reckon for next time round!

Sencybil, god what a nightmare, I have to say I try and make a real effort with Niall not being awful, you do have to keep confirming how good he is, it takes as much effort as it would if he were to be told off. He gets sat on the naughty step which breaks my heart when he cries, but I really don't want a naughty child, thankgod we can take him anywhere, including restaurants, and he is well behaved! Trumpng is all part of detox!!!!

She - sounds like you've some good neighbours, sterile home or not I would definitely take them up on their offer!!

Welcome back Lilly and Molly, and a warm welcome to Britgirl!! 

Well just had another acupuncture session, feeling a bit more confident with the woman, she has been looking up how to treat high fsh whilst on her holidays.  Had pins stuck into me everywhere including my cheeks (on my face) and even my lady garden (upper area) accommodated some needles!! Hows that for a grey Wednesday morning in Hastings!!!!

Detox is going well, 2nd day of fasting, tummy rumbling at the session though which was a little embarrassing.  Feeling a little tired!

Speak later.

Sam xxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Good god Sam - pins in face and upper lady garden!!  Did they hurt? 
Hmm, my neighbour is lovely but like my creature comforts while on hols    all the time come to think of it    

You will not believe what I am watching - Baby Baby!  One of the ladies already has twin babies (just over year old) and is expecting another set while another lady has a 6 month old and is now expecting triplets.  Am gobsmacked - how will they cope with so many little ones all under the age of 2?

Have given myself a day off as was up late last night working -


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

needles in your lady-garden - O   M   G    
Can you re-explain that M&S thing please Sam? DH loves a good credit card bargain and would love to trump him with a good-un! (not the other kind of trumping that you)
She - seen all the Baby Babys - aaah so sweet!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Poor Lukey's DH!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

She-eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee not that kind of trumping you funny girl

Been on tinter all day trying to find hols....mmm still don't know what to do....now having lemon, ginger and honey to fight the lurgy - yum


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry, couldn't resist.      

How goes the holibags search?  I've worked out that with treatment and all, probably won't be able to go on hols for a while - March at the earliest.  Not sure I can hold out that long so may have to go on hols before tx.  What a kerfuffle!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

hols thus far, looking like early-mid March :

Skiing
Caribbean via barbados (though just seen nice pleace in quiet northwest of Barbados that looks nice)
Oman

Heard back from The Cotton House - way too expensive too
Still waiting on La Luna
Will now email The Chedi

Tx after with low FSH (it will be my lowest ever by then, no questions asked  )

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Are you on the wheatgrass tablets?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

no but will be slurping the rabenhorst w/g juice from next week!- you?


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Have considered them but heard that they cause rather a lot of bowel movement initially.  The toilet situation at work isn't great so will have to give them a body swerve.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

DH said no to M&S thing as we have enough cards to pay off  

pooh bum wee


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

A girl needs a good toilet situation, that is for sure!  She, you know when on treatment you could be drinking 7 litres of fluid, the toilet will BE your situation!

Nico - dh needs to cut more hair then and stop having days off?

Lukey - is that a new strap line, or have I just not noticed it before?  Have the song in my head now! (Landlord say the rent is late, he may have to litigate!)

Going way back to earlier post..............I thought I knew one - I closed my eyes, drew back the curtain, to see for certain, what I thought I knew......
And then realised that doesn't make any sense whatsoever, so must be mixing up two different verses or something.  Help Me!

Hate Work Hate Work Hate Work.

I don't know how my boss retains the will to live, her job seems to be made up of entirely pointless reporting and being a go-between twixt the head of department and all the people who want information.  Can't wait for next Wed when she is back and I can stop having to do all this crud!

Sxx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yep Sency - that's right on the song - sing it with me!  Why do you think it doesn't make sense woman?
7 litres of water is rather daunting - 5 bottles of big volvic!  No way - I drank only a couple of litres a day last treatment and got 13 eggs...


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Senc - yeah but weeing is not the same as pooing at work (eh She?! ) - I would be EXACTLY the same - have to say no effect from the lovely juice I drink on the poo situation (and I am Mrs sensitive bot).Well done on the song re: my strapline - yes is is new (no-on else notjiced  ) - but do not think for one minute that knowing the rest of the line makes up for not knowing Joseph     
Nico - maybe leave it a few days with DH til the bad news has sunk in, then you can plan...?  
She - looks like I'm going to Morecombe then     3 litres of watre will be fine unless OHSS   

PS got text from Dol - she is good

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Off now till the morning  feel im not very jolly hocky sticks to nite

love you all

nico


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hope you can work something out Nico.

*xx*


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh Nico at least you tried regarding the M&S card.  Can you put your foot down, suggest to amalgamate all the cards onto a low interest offer or set up an account with Alliance & Leicester (you don't get charged for an overdraft for a year) and tell him that you've got a life time to pay debts off and a relatively short time to have a baby.  Ask if you don't do IVF now when does he think you'll be able to afford it. Maybe if you don't say anything it will just get to you and you'll start resenting him for it.  Best of luck Nico.

Lukey, % percent on cash buys for a year, obviously you have to pay off the min amount a month.  Also Cheltenham & Gloucester % for 6 months on balance transfers.  These are great deals....no interest at all!!!!!

She and Lukey, would love to be thinking about jet setting off somewhere nice and warm, I hate this time of the year after Xmas, just seems so dull and boring.....abit like I'm sounding actually!! Is baby baby on Sky, god I was like a woman possessed before and during my first txt watching IVF babies on Discovery Health, a bit like I am with FF actually.

Just to put your minds at rest, my lady garden is fine, I forget to tell you that I had little bonfires going on on the same region before the needles went in.  Burning herbs on my nether regions?....don't worry I also hate the smell of burning hair but this did not happen. 

Done abit of gardening today, well sweeping leaves etc, needed to get some daylight so may pituitary gland would be happy for IVF!

Only 12 hours to go until I eat something.  

Sam xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Flip I missed a lot. Had a great time with DH. 
We go to hotel about 6.30 and walked into Wiesbaden, found a nice little restaurant and had some rather interesting food. I had some fish, chilli banana soup to start and then had prawns couscous and a tart fruit sauce. Topped off with hot choc watching the ice skaters on the rink in the town. Nice, but cold. Up this am for brekkie and then the credit card onslaught began. we also assaulted our bods with some rather tasty but trashy food at taco bell for lunch before moving on to another place for more shopping pleasure! We then had popeye chicken and am just home now...phew! DH has bad head, think he not drinking enough H2O.
AM back to work tomorrow, oh and the wheatgrass did nothing to my bum and I drank the juice/powders. 
Nico= nothing I can say mate. We are taking a big hit on our plastic to get us through it and shuffling some dosh around.
She- we did a really nice cruise earlier this year and it was nice than 5 star hotel, with great food etc and you got to see more of Caribbean. I can send link....


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Nell, what a great time you had, sounds very festive.  Hope your DH had a lovely time as well and is looking forward to a better 2007!

Lukey, sorry a zero was meant to be in front of those % signs...doh.!

Sam x


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi all,
Interesting talk today...........
Lukey....All your holiday choices sound fab!how long are you going for, have I missed this?I used to work in travel and travelling to nice places twas the only perk of the job(pay was a joke, big time) and now I really miss it now especially as we never seem to get anywhere now.We only ever go out of our way to go somewhere after a failed IVF just to try and get some harmony back between/for us.Thinking of going away weekend after next for a couple of nights.
In answer to your question I will go to the follow up appointment on the 18th Jan and go from there.Don't know what to do about the one frostie as never been in that situ before.I gather some people try and do another cycle before they consider taking the chance with one frostie but whose got the funds needed for a whole new cycle?
Sam...glad you feel you are benefiting from the acupuncture, takes a while to find a complimentary therapy that works for you, I definitely think its acupuncture too.
Nico...I think the NHS and local health authorities are just crazy to refuse someone like you help because of there being a chuld within the relationship.I am sorry, i know that doesn't help but I think their policy sucks. 
Off to bed now, can't seem to get there before 1 a.m these days, always pottering and then come onto FF and that really is that!
Love to everyone
Molly mo


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Morning - blocked up nose and ears - nice....  

Mol - good idea to wait til follow up for their thoughts - and agree about hols. V difficult to know when to go or where or how to pay! but one thing I do know is that we need to do stuff for us, and for me and DH hols is our favourite thing....so now need to find one that is not too expensive (also need to be talking to DH who has been v moody since going back to work - can understand this entirely but I am bit miffed all the same - men are def more moody than girls  )
Nelst - the break sounds good - loved the idea of watching the skaters in the cold - v romantic!  
She - how's the head?  
Nico - think Sam speaks a lot of sense (well, about your Tx anyway    ) - but you need to pick the right time for the chat - such a bummer of a start to the year.
Sam - AAAAAAAAHHHH now I get it, with the zeros before the %, that makes all the sense in the world - v good deals. Also think Acu is the business - def lowered my FSH, gave me more eggs and made me more relaxed - only had the burning thing twice. I saw your post re: the needles on the other thread - mine go in and stay there for a strict time (actually timed) - different places dep on time of the month, tx and/or me! (don't ask me what though as I never ask I just let her get on with it! - too busy chatting!)

Did not do the tree yesterday so must do it today...bye bye    

Later

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Morning

Talked a little last nite , feel we just can't borrow any more at the moment, I just keep getting so up set and the DH started talking about adoption ........... I hit the roof bless him i think he was trying to be what if  and what if the next TX fails have i thought about it.

Then i wanted to wach BIG bROTHER to take my mind off the whole thing.

But may be I just have to work harder or may be go back to the thought of letting out the top floor to Argc girls that have to travel if I was cheeper than a hotel (wich i would be) then it could be a good income maybe £200 /300 a week  and i could always cook for them as well.

nico


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Sam  can i thank you for your 100% money advice I have applyed for the M&S thing any way Its my body and i like the 

lifetime to pay of money and a short time to have TX i will be using that to nite  Thank you 

any more one liners would be great 

XX XX XX XX CXC


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

think Sam hit the nail on the head...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lukey  is that a one liner as i dont think DH knows who sam is


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

oh very funny - good to see you smiling through the tears


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hope this lovley sunny is uplifting you all as it is me 
Nell - sounds like you and DH had a lovely time and the plastic got a good bashing. Fish, chili and banaa soup 
Lukey - poor you with your cold. Lots of fluids and wrap up warm says nurse She. Yet another headache today - must be caffeine withdrawal as I've cut out the starbucks for a while. How's your DH finding the new job? Takes a while to settle into a new company - could be the reason for the moods... When do you move to the flat?
Nico - this is our year. Let's make it so 
Sam - our FA! I hope that you back on food today. Baby Baby is on Living TV - think I'd best wean myself off it (good pun eh?)
Sency - hope you have a good day at work today. How you managed to rid the house of cornflakes?
Molly - a mini break is a lovely idea. Where will you be off to?

There's a couple on This Morning who won £5k in 2005 on one of the programme competions and spent some of the money on IVF - they now have a baby girl 

Babydust all round

*xx*


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

now spent all my xmas money  ...2 pairs of boots and a handbag for 150 quid   (would have been over 350 before!).... yeah, bargain!! .....and Nelst, I'm not much of a handbag girl either but fancied a change..........cold feeling a bit better thanks nurse She


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Gah - watching Baby Baby again - need to see how the woman carrying triplets is getting on.

Have you been shopping Lukey??  Hope you wrapped up warm    Lazy cow that I am, did some internet clothes shopping yesterday morning - it all arrived by 3:30pm.  However the trousers (Chloe) are so long.  Hope I can get them shortened as they have turn-ups.....

When are you moving Lukey?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

She - know you are right about DH's job - tis always more stressful when you don't know the systems/people etc...just felt that last night when he snapped (understatement) he should have apologised rather than not! We are moving in 3 weeks - OMG! Did wrap up when shopping (was only gone for an hour) and purchases were definitely the best remedy! Chloe eh? Which site do you use for those?


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi girls, happy new year to you all and lots of     for all of us.

Have been rather lacking in the   department recently so have laid low in case of infecting you all with my foul humour. Those lovely IF blues... But you have all made me laugh thru my   i must say, esp the Joseph stuff (who started that one?). Could sing all of them to you (not that you would want me to frankly).

Nico i'm so sorry about the money stuff. I really feel for you. Sam\s advice was spot on (i think it was sam). I've been panicking about the money too. It's all going on the credit this time but (shamefully i know) DP doesn't know it. I paid for all the other tx - our finances are still separate as we live apart - and he is NOT a sugar daddy (i wish  ). In fact he's brassic and HATES the fact that he couldn't pay for it (we'd have waited til i was 50 for that to happen  ) so can't bear to tell him it's even more at argc. Oh dear... Go for it nico, get that card and have that discussion with your Dh, i BET you can win him round.

Molly - i'm so sorry about your BFN - and such a hard time of year for it to happen. Lots of   and hope you are doing ok.

I've been worrying about going ahead with argc girls - need a bit more of your enthusiasm to inspire me. I can't imagine i'd be lucky enough to get 3 BFPs in a row so feel like i'll be throwing away an enormous amount of money which should be there for the adopted kids. See, told you i was blue...  

anyway, love to you all - you have cheered me up a lot over the last few days. VERY jealous of the holiday plans tho...  

lots of love Sue xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Sue - SO great to have you back - we have miseed you....

re: ARGC - of course it is a personal situation but (in my normal blunt way) I can only see that one question will answer it all for you...."How much do you want your own baby?" The reason I say this is, it's actually fine if you feel you can move on and adoption would be fine with you now. If not however, you need to be sure that you have done everything so that if you do need to move on, you can, with no regrets. If IS an awful lot of money..but if you REALLY want your own baby then I would have thought that one go at the best place was a very good last shot (of course no guarantees)....I so hope I have not biased you, only you can answer the question....and then find the right route to take...just a thought, have your reviewed all the stats for the best places for your age-group (meant subtlely  ) - is it still ARGC?

Lovely you are back..

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm sure he'll apologise this evening.  Good luck with the move.  Are you looking forward to it?
I use netaporter.com - they have a sale on  

Greedy DH has emailed to find out what's for tea tonight!  Hmph!

Sue, HNY and lovely to have you back with us.  Sorry to hear you are feeling low but glad that we are able to make you laugh.  I see from your ticker that you've had 2 miscarriages at 7 weeks (as did I just over a year ago).  We (well I am - haven't discussed it fully with DH yet) are considering PGS if I produce enough eggs at the next tx.  Sadly it pushes the costs up even more


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

OMG have just completed life-threathening bulb-changing expedition on light hanging over the staircase   ....

Sue - am now freaking that I have been too upfront in my post....
I suppose I had to ask myself a similar thing after 4 IVFs when I gave up work - well actually I thought about giving up work a year before that (ie after the 1st failed attempt) - I SO wish I had, as I am sure things may have gone better earlier and we would not have wasted some of the Tx money (it is no coincidence that with a more chilled lifestyle, more weight on me, a lower FSH etc etc my cycles have got so much better - from a no hope situation on the 1st two to every hope now - am sure you all think I am in dreamland). In giving up work I have given up not just a very good salary (and career) but we have eaten into savings that were for our kiddies (schools, holidays etc) BIG TIME. Does that make sense re: your situation?

xx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

see, I'm like a no 73 bus, all or nothing...

Lukey - you are so right love - i do think i have to try again just to be sure i gave it my best, just am so scared of the disappointment if this one doesn't work out (aren't we all?). Good point about the stats. Might get a new copy of the latest HFEA booklet and see if anything's changed. I've got a feeling they don't even put 43 into the equation tho (sooooo old  ) - normally 40-42. And ARGC were the best in that bracket (20% unbelievably). And i bet She is right and your DH apologises tonight. I've ended up with my DP standing with my hands on my hips saying to him 'isn\t there something you've got to say to  me'. Oh what an adult and mature relationship we've got.. 

Hi She - yes, def think you are right to go the PGS route if at all possible. At the moment I'd rather have nothing to put back than risk a rerun (altho nothing's guaranteed of course). The argc cons said they prefer to do ICSI if they are hoping to PGS (something to do with the poor little sperm's tails being left  hanging outside the body of the egg and getting in the way when they take the sample...!). Can you  hear the cash register going 

thanks for your welcome backs girls xxx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

lukey i think we swapped posts! You weren't at all too upfront love - it was exactly what i needed to hear. And i think there's a lesson for me in your experience about the 'being relaxed' thing. Work's not particularly a problem (i'm v lucky there) but there's a lot of other demands from the rest of my (bonkers) family that i should prob get sterner about...

I don't think you're living in a dreamland at all. I think 2007 will be your year love (but not if you keep hang over that stairwell ). xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Good stuff - yeah sort the rellies out and BE SELFISH for a bit   ...still sweating from the stairwell incident but I will be OK  ....loved your hands on hips thing - HOWEVER, when I say that to DH he says "I have nothing to say" Men eh? Love him  . He already said sorry when he woke up (always does which annoys me more, as we could have had a much nicer evening if he'd done it at the time, not 14 hours later   - did forgive, though call him Mr Angry now   )


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Afternoon, Wey hey the sun is shining, definitely making me feel better She. 

It's official it's a two horse race between Lukey and She who is the most glamorous fashion queen, you know I've got a mental picture of you two looking.............well fab to be honest.  The only place I get near to Chloe clothes is TX Maxx or touching clothes in a magazine!

Nico, go girl!! I think your doing the best thing by doing this, if your DH is up for renting out your rooms then by doing this will show that your willing to do anything to assist in the financial aspect of it all.  Have you thought about mature foreign students?, my friend does this, the agency only want 'nice' houses if you now what I mean, and by the sound of your posts in the past you should fir that bill. I hope that doesn't sound too snobby.  Let me know and I will get the local number for you and they should be able to inform you of your local contact person.  

While I am speaking about finances, I have saved £ 30.oo a month on gas and electric by going to u.switch.com, £ 150.00 off car insurance through confused.com and if you need to buy anything www.pricerunner.co.uk or com, is a must!!! Sorry, I just hate throwing away money unnecessarily!

Lukey, hope your cold is on the mend, yet another one hits the dust eh?  Thanks for your acc info, as mentioned this woman does it differently, various things she said did make sense though so I'll think I will stick with her.

Sue, just to follow on what has been said already, if you are undecided, my advice would to be go for it once more at ARGC, but to have the whole works done, I didn't (because it wasn't offered due to my circumstances) and regretted it. To save money, get a weekly ticket (if your training) rather than a daily ticket, it will save you at least a £ 100.00.  Maybe you need to come to a joint decision as to how many other goes your are going to give IVF, says me who hasn't had the conversation with DP !!!

She, your addicted, take it as a good oman, visualisation, imagine the babies all sitting in the back of your car when you look into the mirror (you do drive?) , this is what my old Chinese herbalist use to say to me, imagine, imagine.  Apparently the Chinese have a picture of a baby in the bedroom if they are having fertility problems.  I remember my friend gave me some baby clothes for another friends baby, just before I was going through my first IVF.  I actually kept one of the baby grows, stuffed it, and then put a picture of a babies face in it, obviously where the head should go and imagined it was a baby when I was on my two week wait. Actually my partner doesn't even know that...I might of got sectioned!!! Anyway, as you know we will try anything.  My next thing is to write down on a piece of paper that I want a baby and put it under your pillow. If it worked for Noel Edmonds getting his career back, its got to work for me. 

Well I've eaten, actually I was feeling pretty light headed this morning, porridge with water and jam, yum, yum not! Hummos and cucumber for lunch and squash casserole with quinoa for tea!!!  Bet my SP can't wait to get home!!! .  Went for a ponder round Rye this morning...thought of you Nico knowing that area, no purchases just exchanged my new Hunter Wellies for black ones!!!

Speak soon my lovelies.

Samxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Sam - you would be v disappointed (She will def win on the glam stakes - it's those thigh length boots that do it)....have to confess that I went to a Christening recently and they had loads of hand made baby shapes sprinkled all over the tables at lunchtime and I pinched 4 and now keep them in my wallet....we are mad.....the stuffed baby-grow thing had me in hysterics but so know what you mean - one day. the mad thing is I REALLY do believe it will happen...


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lukey, please do not change lamps over stairwell on your own in future. Especially with a cold! Well done for getting it done but you shouldn't risk life and limb!

I read a post from Yasmina (the girl on the last A Child Against All Odds who is currently carrying twins after 8 failed attempts) - she opined that if had she gone to the ARGC first she wouldn't have had so many failed IVF attemps. I'm inclined to agree - she got a BFP on her first attempt at the ARGC which wasn't viable but her 2nd attempt there was successful.

Sue, give it another go with us - and put yourself first. You are lucky that work issues will not interfere with tx! One less stressy factor to worry about.

Bloody hell Sam - are you full? Erm, yes, rather strong visualisation techniques! What do you do for work? Are you an FA? You are right up there with that chap whose name I forget but is always giving sound advice on how to save money on the Wright Stuff and GMTV.

Just returned from the grocers doon the road in MBTs so legs slightly shakey. Time for a cuppa and a biccie - actually time for lunch!  (_scratches head wondering where no. 73 bus goes_) Gawd - need a *bucks - head is pounding - grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwlllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

73 bus... do you know i can't remember... hackney to central?

Sam, great financial advice. Think i'm going to stay with london mates during the tx - assuming i get that far - should just be able to work from wherever i am i hope (assuming broadband!). See how i'm leaping ahead - haven't even got my monitoring cycle underway yet... I've got a good friend from newcastle who works in London during week and stays in posh central hotels. Am hoping to crash with her if at all poss. How are the lovely eastbourne girls? I'm feeling stupidly nervous about ringing and asking them to transfer my notes - i  know they will be fine but still...

I've just given up coffee again She - miserable business. I had 2 hangovers during the 'festive' (ho ho) season and am off it for good now (well til tx over anyway!). No hardship oddly, but the coffee... god i MISS IT!!!

bored bored bored with work, so taking the dog to vets as an (expensive) distraction. Never rescue an old dog is the moral of this story. Munchausens by doggy according to my (cheeky) vet... 

bye now, have nice evenings all of you

sue x


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Senc - WHERE ARE YOU?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Dont get me going on dogs and vets Have spent a furtune on Stella PIG PIG PIG dog this week and she is still rally sick, she ate all the christmas choclates including a bog of berty basset allsorts, and had been very ill and toxic posoning now affecting internal organs. £££££££ but she is worth it.  I think she is going to be ok but is suffering today.

Jouniors in salon playing mad music I WANT RADIO 4 and a cup of tea


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lordy work gets in the way of a good gossip!! 

Am about to do billy's boot camp dvd. Trying to think positive about all this, so hard though.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Poor Stella    Ate all the xmas chocs... sounds like my DH

Billy boot camp


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

sue93 said:


> Never rescue an old dog is the moral of this story. Munchausens by doggy according to my (cheeky) vet...


Your vet has a wicked sense of humour Sue. Hope your doggy gets better soon.
Enjoy your evening.

*xx*


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Juniors    - sorry about SPD. She - what thread is Yasmina on?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

OMG 2 posts to 1000!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

[fly]1000 posts - Yippee![/fly]


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Chatterbox Lukey!

Here's the link

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/community/index.php?topic=1492.0;prev_next=next


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

mmmm v interesting - do you do that site too She?

(went on netaporter and was about to go for the skinny jeans in black but they don't have my size - gggrrr - they seem to start big.... is this always the same with their sales?)


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Yep - the small stuff goes first all the time on popular items like jeans. Shame  
I did a google on A child against all odds ivig and there it was.

Here's another post with reference to the programme

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/community/index.php?topic=1511.msg13601


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

good to see you are not being a traitor to FF  ...really mad as I really liked those jeans


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

You should send them an email - there's always the slim (oops) chance that they could have some more stock coming in or a return in your size.  Thought you'd spent all your xmas dosh


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Shall we plan another meet up? feel i need somthing to look forward to


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nico=we should be around soon if all goes to plan 
Note to self. Must not buy billy's boot camp dvd ever again, we did the basic one and neither me nor DH could finish half of them, blow me it is hard. Sweating like a hog and can hardly type  
DH is now putting pizza in oven.....


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Can recommend this if anyone is looking for a hol. we booked it to follow last ivf, figuring we would be ok whatever the outcome. it is the best hol we have had since our honeymoon when we went to captiva island, which is also lovely.

Hmmm helps if I post the link huh  http://www.celebritycruises.co.uk/pages/offers.php


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Nico - let me know when and I will try to be there from my new base  
Ta for link Nelst - talk about swings and r/bouts, we now might not go and wait til later in the year (on the other hand I might have booked it by tomorrow! - was never like this at work - Mrs GET IT SORTED)....been on here far too much today (Yeay!)


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

decisions, decisions


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Stella Bump Truck up date she is at the VEts being X rayed as wee speek More £££££ my vet is an animal ARGC always have to wait for hours and cost a fortune and you have to go in daily after TX for follow ups 

Ill let you no when dh calls


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

ah so funny.....


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Stella still at vet now getting worried


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

dont worry - can you ring DH on his mobile?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

pig dog home and just feeling sorry for her self has been given an injection and some more drugs bless her . 

I have writen DH a long letter about ow i feel and about money and what i can do to repy credit cards ect so will give it to him after JJ asleep he is cutting his hair at the moment.

nico XXX


----------



## sjc (Apr 27, 2006)

Evening all

Glad Stella is ok Nico, have you written the letter as it is easier to get your views across or because your DH will absorb the info better or something else? 

Lukey, has your fella arrived home with a bunch of flowers? God I wish i could wear skinny jeans, when I try on anything like that my DP always says in the nicest way, "I don't think that style really suits you". 

Little Nell, had to look up Billy Boot camp, and now know who you are talking about, I was a Taeboa queen, use to do every other weekday after work, I didn't realise he had a Boot Camp version now, is Taeboa over and Boot Camp his thing now?  His old workouts use to make me laugh , silicon knocker woman with their hair all flowing, glowing rather than sweating and that older woman who could put her chest on the floor (non silicon) she looked about 70, put me to shame!!!

She, I definitely reckon your headaches is the withdrawal from coffee, are you also feeling tired? Am I FA?, far from it, Social Work field for adults, I work in a generic community team for people of 18 and over, vulnerable adults, people with brain injuries, both physical and learning disabilities and mental health.  I work part time. I actually quite like reading the money supplements in the Sunday papers and yes Martin Lewes, i think his name is on the Jeremy Vine show.  Thigh high boots? are they Ms McCartney's version?

Sue, have posted on the Esperance thread a little but as it is quite new there it is quite fluffy at the moment if you know what I mean.  Why not write and request your notes if your embarrassed?

Hi to everyone else!

Sam xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Poor pigdog, what a time you are having Nico. I know that chocs make dogs very ill, so hope she is feeling better.   The letter to dh seems like a good calm way to tackle such an emotive subject. I have to say, we are of "the do what it takes" mentality and will pend time paying back if it means we stand a chance at our bio child.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

sam we crossed posts. the dvd set has a variety of women and men doing the workouts with resistance bands. Some of them have more muscle definition than I care to think about, abs that make me truly she-coloured with envy. This workout is meant to be for folk thinking of joining the us army I think, and it is blinking tough. Heck we are both in the army and cannot do the darned thing!!  On the plus side...not a fake boob to be seen.... men too, just a killer pace and lots and lots of reps...god I ache. DH is in bath trying to make his body feel better


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

you are all mad

Nico - glad SPD OK - letter good idea am sure....tell us in the morning how it went  

night from 1000 poster

xx


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

and morning

Can't sleep - boo hoo.  Birds making a racket to taunt me  

Sam, boots were from Russell and Bromley a couple of years ago 

Nico, glad SPD is back home.  Pls post a pic of her when she's better - she sounds so cute.  Hope it went well with DH last night too.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Blimey- She, that was an early rising.  
Work again, boohoo. Xmas decs will be taken down tonight/tomorrow. January is so dull....


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

letter went well I did it so he could not interupt me and go off on a different subject about money .

I would love you too see a pic of stella the black staffy but i dont know how to do photos on internet it  is one of my \NY resolutions to lern how to do it.

STELLA still being sick poor thing i have just cooked her ome rice but she is not interested.

friday 2 days to go for me till i have sunday off.

nico


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

more info about letter pls and outcome.....did you get a "yes"

One nostril blocked, other one clear now (alternating every few hours)

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey- saline nose drops or inhalation with steam sometimes helps. Other wise I am a follower of using carvol capsules!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Well I did not get a yeas and i did not get a no poor DH i handed it to hip in bed after we had wached BB and he said  "are you leaving me" I think he thought is was a dear john letter Its how his first wife left him he came hope to a letter and an empty house one nite after work .

sorry got to go 

finish later


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi chums

Still here.  Just a lot of volume of work this week, so am plugging through it.  Not too stressy, just loads of it.......TG boss back next Wed, so I can go back to just doing my own job.

So Why would you close your eyes then draw back the curtain to see something?  Hmm, Hmmm?  Explain please.

Too much to catch up on in one go!
Lukey - Yay for boots.  Too much FF time girl!
Nico - Yay for letter, Hope not up to your ankles in dog sick
She - post totty
Nell - Boot camp?? Eeeeeeek
Sue - If last 2 goes = BFP it makes it MORE likely next one also BFP, not less likely.  Trust me, I'm a risk manager!
Sam - Arrghh, your worthwhile contribution to the world makes me feel guilty about my job, contributs nothing to the social good, or anything really......(like Chandler on Friends - If I didn't produce those numbers, well, .......wouldn't matter)

WHo watched ER last night?  Changed my view on C-sections being an 'easy' option!   

Sency xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

quickie before rushing to docs to get all those day 2 tests done (only just realised due on over weekend  - how relaxed is that??  normally i know EXACTLY what day i'm due on)...

nico - oh you poor thing and poor Stella pig - they do love chocolate don't they, weird as it's so poisonous for them. Meg manages to take off the wrappers of quality street (never seen it in action, just the fallout). Glad she's feeling a bit better. Fab move with the letter - i think getting neither yes or no is a very good sign. I'm sure he'll come round.

Sency - love the risk management approach  

lukey congrats on your 1000 posts!!

Sam - sorry not clear - meant the girls who work there (laura, Wendy etc) not the girls on the thread. I never ventured on there (not sure why). Stay with us!

nell - scary stuff boot camp. Much i can do to walk mutt 3 times a day (joys of 5th floor flat and dog combined). New year's resolution to do more fitness stuff tho. How's yr DH doing now?

Going to throw myself on doc's mercy and try to get them to pay for as much as poss (ha ha - one of the doc's in there told me there was no point in me doing ivf as i was too old - i was 40 then - grrrr....)


xxx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

quiet on here girls... back from docs who have booked me in for all the day 2 blood tests. That must have saved me something money-wise i guess? Laughed hysterically at my question about funding any drugs... 

Dog has eaten ocado organic veg box in my absence (but not bothered with the contents, sensible hound).

hope yr all ok 

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

Sue - good you are all up for it again...Senc your risk mngt line has done it, yeay! 
Senc - did not know you are a risk mngr - did you tell us that before? I am impressed...what is TG boss?  
Nico - great news on the letter - what a fab idea....poor DH and his last wife situation, though glad she is gone obviously   
Nelst - ta for nose tips - will do olbas over a bowl rather than on a tissue which burns your face  
She - your not on the tinter buying more things are you?!  
Sam - like Senc you made me feel v bad about not doing more for others, will try to think about this when I have moved - esp as I am not working there is no excuse
Mol and Dol - come back here now....
Lily, Mel, K -  

Who have I forgotten?

Well - just heard my lovely 97yr old Grt Aunt died this morning - had a tear as she was so lovely but she was in a bad way so this is best for her...guess funeral sometime next week? Think AF is on the way (of course was hoping for a christmas miracle/visit from the angel gabriel...hey ho). DH being way too lovely to me so let's hope it lasts  

Later

LOL

Lukey

xx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

lukey - glad DH has realised how lucky he is to have you (i'm sure he never forgot) - and a   for you for your great aunt. Hard however old she was, it's still a loss for you xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

lukey sorry for your aunt will you be whereing one of your many new boots and bags to Funeral like a chic chick that you are .

nico


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

am sure I can rustle up a suitable outfit - she was quite a sophisticated lady so should really follow suit on the day


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Elo again

Have been working today and thoght it best to stay away from the site till a tranche of work had been complete. Very sleepy now.

Lukey - the only shopping I'm trying to do today is ocado - but they are out of loads of stuff for some reason. Can't even get chicken thighs for the malaysian chicken curry I want to cook let alone lemon grass. Have just sent them a message - not impressed. Sorry about your aunt hunny. She had a great innings I must say. Great that your dh has seen the error of his ways and is now behaving.

Hurrah Sue and well done for booking up the bloods. You've deffo saved a few pounds - £90 I think.
Hope your dog will be ok - box couldn't have tasted very nice even if it was organic 

Sency - elo. Post tottie? Hope you don't mean posh tottie - moi? Nawwww Yes, what is a TG boss (racking my brains on that one) No more dry retching I hope. No I hadn't realised that ER was on... I guess there's only so much TV one can watch. i did however watch Grey's Anatomy at 3am this morning - I won't spill the beans just in case we haven't all seen it but it featured a catholic woman pregnant with her 7th child....

Nico, how's SPD today? Did she eventually eat her rice?

Nell you crazy cat, hope the bod isn't too achey today - did you have a good stretch after the boot camp?

How's the detox going Sam? Yeah feeling tired but that could be due to lack of sleep. No headaches today though which is handy. Am impressed with your social work - it must be so rewarding. Yes Martin Lewes - he can be rather intense though - verging on the evangelical. Having said that, I cut my ntl broadband from £34.99 to £17+ by threatening to leave. They've also halved the price of one of my phone lines and fax line is now free - hee hee and happy days.

Ahh, lunch time - what are we all having? I'm starving.

ttfn
*xx*


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Suddenly chicken thighs on Ocado - they must be restocking


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

HOW COME  I have not had a drink for a 10 days now have not been eating much and not at all between meals no carbs after 6 pm and not even a sniff of choclate (SPD ate them all)  and I have not lost a £ not one little weeny teeny one.

fat nico


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

I hate it when that happens.  Are your scales working properly?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Ooooooooooo may be that it will shake and move them tonight and see always a bit worried that that will make me more?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

the whole world is grateful for the chicken thighs alert at waitrose


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

cheeky cow     That cold must be getting better
I was premature anyway - there are still none.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Lukey= sorry to hear the news, seems sad whatever the innings...
She- thighs, hmmm mine are rather achy and sore. we are having spare ribs for dinner tonight and then attacking the study ready for paper disposal day tomorrow.
nico= i got on the scales today and have gained 2kg over the hols. Bah, so hence I am back on the slimfast for brekkie and trying to be good. 
Sue- dh back on his meds now, still dizzy from the concussion but getting there. No more shiner!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

don't you all lose too much weight you need as much fat as you can get within reason as oestrogen is stored there and you need that for babies......thnx for all yr kind words re: aunt

She - do they have any pigs bellies on oacado at the moment?...


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

can someone tell me what to cook for dinner tonight?

have lied to everyone and told them stew is here when really it's just me and mutt and £100 worth of ocado delivery (how do i do that) having a lovely quiet one by myself. a million veg and spices etc, chicken breasts (due to national thigh shortage) and minced beef (organic of course  ). any ideas?

is celeb bb on tonigh?


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

oh, that's stew DP, not stew yum yum


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lukey - how very dare you!  

Sue, CBB is on tonight as is the Friday Night Project.
Delia does a wonderful chilli - you could have it with baked spud or rice...
Where's your Stew then


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

veggie or chicken green curry? plus you can freeze the rest ...or any curry in fact

takeaway for us - yippee

PS Love you really She


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

there are some great websites that you put in ingredients and it chucks out recipes. Yes I am sad, and starve when DH not here to cook for me. Ribs are going to be yummy!
Very grumpy today so feel the old hag is about right to show mon/tue. Faxed my operation notes from the HLM I had to argc today and need to scan the pics I got of my hooha from the inside. What a lovely family image for the album huh?!


----------



## Sencybil1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Aha, knew fat was good for something - oestrogen storag eh?  Also very handy for injections, the mor eyou have the better for that!

So advise you all to get your BMIs up, up, up.

TG just meant thank the almighty.....

Sue - Friday night is takeaway night for me, so brain blank on recipe ideas

Lukey - very sad to hear about your G Aunt.  Quite staggering to think of all the things she experienced in her life, 2 World Wars, radical changes in society and women's roles and all that!
How is hol plan progressing?

Nell - spare ribs, yum.

She - oops, yeah, did mean posh tottie!  Am scared of ever meeting you at a Nico arranged get together you glam thing.  Advance warning, I'll be head to toe in M&S and Next (prob complete with praline danish stains)!

Have been to M&S for food stocks for breakfast tomorrow, and oopsy, a pack of mini pork pies fell into my bag.  Dying to have one right now, but too embarassed to be seen eating it at my desk by very thin health concious  co worker!  Sad!

Nico - you have not lost any weight because your body is ideal right now, and it knows what it is doing!

Now have great mental pictures of crafty dog unwrapping Quality Street and laughing Mutley style HeeHeeHeeHee

Sxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sency, get eating the pies and sod the skinny minny! DH has a weakness for mini pork pies and I get them for him as a treat when he comes home after time away


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

now all of a dither between green curry and chilli. May do domestic goddess and do both and freeze while i've got a cooking head on (it's a rare thing for me).

My Stew doesn't live here   (ridiculous i know) but we FINALLY agreed on NYE that i will move to devon after the argc tx. OMG can't imagine country living at all - the things we do for love ...   - will i have to buy green wellies

nell - do we all get to see your hooha (not sure why that makes me laugh like drain)? Am also due AF and doing that STUPID thing when I expect a christmas miracle... (will i never learn - answer no  )

Sency - go on, eat all the pies!

happy weekend girls xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

sue- hmmm xmas miracle...me too  in fact i have secret stock of hpt to poas tomorrow just to satisfy the masochist in me! Hooha photos, not sure if that is something to share in open forum!! DH looked and went- what the heck is that!! So flattering.
Foodie wise I vote for thai green curry as it is yummy or why not do quesadillas, they are my fav.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

She will scare us all at next neet up as v glam but in strange green body-stocking as always  
Senc - love pork pies especially when ravenous (now)
Sue - laughed like a drain at you laughing like a drain. Devon - WOW so jealous. Maybe we'll all get the xmas miracle (and we could rewrite the bible at the same time)
Nelst - so are you starting Tx on this next AF? OMG how exciting...
Nico - come on, where's your recipe? (bound to beat all of ours....)

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

oh and i am a devon girl. never had green wellies - leave that to she-but did once have a pair i got 14 yrs ago when i was first based here, they were yellow and called " spunky" wellies. I just had to buy them...


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

re: wellies - as have fields outside my house, felt it only right to own a pair of Hunters  Sue - do not fear they can be blue which mine are


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

lukey- all dependant on the tricky cd1 bloods. I have been pleading with my ovaries to behave and am kacking myself if truth be known.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Curry's always a winner - that's why I need those organic thighs ...

Glad to hear it Lukes - was about to give you a yellow card.  Where are you stuffing your face tonight?

Am sure pics of your hooha are lovely Nell  
Seriously though sure it's all good.  Will you be starting tx next week then?  V jealous of your SP.
Ribs sound slurpy - is DH cooking then?

Awww Sue.  How often do you get to see him?

Sency, I mix and match - l get tons of stuff from Gap.  Currently slobbing out in trackie bottoms and vest.

Eating oot tonight as have been a good wifey and cooked every evening this week.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I did post but it got lost 

I have not cooked anything as i have been ill in bed for 6 days and at work all week i have not even been to a supper market this year we have been living off my very well stocked frezer but are down to our last few lasagnes and fish pies (ALL HOME MADE)  but that was when i use to have a day off work now i dont and I am feeling I have no light at the end of any tunnel

poo bum wee 

thats how i feel


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lukey said:


> She will scare us all at next neet up as v glam but in strange green body-stocking as always


Only turn green when cross... 

How are those juniors today Nico?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

no kacking necessary Nelst......if there is no xmas miracle, you will be closer to getting a baby than you have been for a while and that has to be a good thing....ARGC is FAB and provided you let them tell you what to do and just get on with it...you will enjoy it all. Are you doing the Day one bloods in germany then?
She - mix and match is def best as you can then live with yourself - have you decided yet on when you are Tx-ing? (in small voice : are you cross now then She??)
Nico - good for you - have some time away from the stove - you deserve it hun


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

she- dh is indeed cooking. I noticed tonight he had his hair cut and told him. He then told me he had it done yesterday morning- oops 
lukey- cd1 bloods in germany and -if given argc ok-then drive like nutter to get back for next day start. that is plan at moment....


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

spunky wellies  

ah nell love, i nearly bought hpt today but didn't as it was the same woman behind counter who's seen me buy too many to mention over last few months and couldn't bear the shame   Think   for your ovaries, bet they are going great guns.

poor nico - tuck up warm and get well.

Love the idea of us all rewriting the bible (and i think mine would have to be immaculate this month, if you know what i mean...) 

off to the kitchen now then BB to distract me. Fancy a glass of good red but am barrred. No no no...

xxx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

hehe, the infertility bible.

now that could be fun...


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

off to slurp with dh in a non pervy 'enjoy homecooked ribs' type of way.

BBL


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Who's talking about spunky wellies  
Takes a fair bit to make me cross Lukey.
Bet those ribs are finger licking good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

Sue the virgin birth resulted in a baby - there is hope   ....mine would be the result of a shag-a-thon in all the beds we slept in over xmas (a 1st as have never liked doing that before in your parents house   - but desperate needs must......)


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Sounds like it was a good Christmas in more ways than one!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

not really - was freaking out about the bed (and me, come to think of it   ) creaking


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

know what you mean lukey - we did manage to squeeze in one xmas special, but it was with his 90 yr old ma next door (and walls in his place like paper). Not the most satisfying... Also got a very stern look afterwards (read as "I know the only reason you did that..." )

Have now got AF pains so i'm afraid i'm out of the bible rewriting extravaganza (was secretly getting hopes up due to nausea 3 mornings running - but may have to admit to the horrible truth that it's due to various overindulgences... )

Delia Chilli in the oven, hot water and lemon in hand (yawn), nothing on telly for half an hour (corrie, call me sad).

but lovely and calm despite p*ssing oncoming AF


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Oooh you brazen hussies Lukey and Sue!    
Sue, do you normally have nausea before AF?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

we had a shagfest too...but only in our own bed...how boring. DH is subtly hinting that he wants some tonight    we are both crippled by the billy bootcamp moment last night it is truly pitiful...


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

oh and ribs were great. dh did baked potatoes with mushroom and stilton...yummy. just broken our shredder trying to sort out the study- it is just humming to itself and not rotating, bummer. DH will have to go buy a new one tomorrow. In meantime good ol' ripping- quite therapeutic.


----------



## egg (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi to all you argc ladies (and wannabes) happy new year!
Haven't posted for ages as nothing new to say
Nico, big    to you as usual, what a rough time you are having with stella and dh-what was the outcome of sending the letter?
Sue hope its an immaculate conception for you this month, know exactly what you mean about buying the hpts, I actually drive to the next town to buy them and still look furtively around me like I'm about to run off with them without paying 
Lily glad you enjoyed your hols and are ok
Lukey have you booked a holiday yet?  Have been enjoying the holiday chitchat, I have a yearning for Italy this year so I can have lots of pasta and ice cream, have been looking at lots of villas and imagining myself there.
She (and Lukey) I am sure Yasmina also posted here with us a few times, I think it was when I had my last cycle 
Nell I'm a country girl too!  never had any wellies and couldn't wait to leave   good luck for the poas tomorrow morning, as for the hooha well have never heard it called that before, I have learnt so much from here, had never heard of that camel thing either until someone provided a very useful guide    If you leave the shredder for 30 mins it should cool down and start working again, just sounds like it has overheated its motor, I do that alot
hello britgrrl, welcome
no news from me at all, decided yesterday not to come on here for a while to try to focus on the other things going on in my life and now here i am!!  still waiting for follow up and wishing I had just taken the first appt they offered me as once we've had the appt we can decide what to do next.
lots of love to you all
egg


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Night all. Dragging my poor achey body to bed, as have work tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

where are you all? - thought someone would be up before me today - nasal passages clear : hoorah!


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

up too, can't sleep been up since 7. Boo.

Now just when i was developing a middle-aged-woman-in-midlife-crisis crush on Donny he's gone over the wall.

Sigh

hurrah for the clear nasal passages!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

Donny who? talking of crushes - did anyone see the new nephew on Desp Housewives - O M G


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

i'm ashamed to admit this, but donny off BB (from a band i'd never heard of) - juvenile punky type thing, just my sort when i was 18 (have grown out of this now you will be glad to know, or at least i thought i had...).

Did hpt as sick again this morning - BFN, quelle surprise. Don't know why i put myselt thru this. I'm normally quite good at not botheing, but was really thrown by the nausea, only ever had that when pg before. Suspect my mind is playing little games...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

morning

I have falen off the waggon 3 large glasses of whit and a curry  got a bit Gobby and told DH I though his mother controlled her family with money Whooops he took it quite well,  I felt better for it anyway 

STELLA  "stinks"  but i think she is on the mend.

at work better do some 

Bit worryed about nellsters 5 a day in take where were you vege in you fri nite meal


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

when is AF due Sue?

Nico - no idea what your last sentence meant hun


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

AF due tomorrow or monday i think. I used clearblue non-digital so have faith in the result, so sadly it's not going to be the second coming (so to speak)


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

sorry was rushing 

Nells menu did not have any green vege on it and i am trying to eat 5 a day not that i did very well last night.

nico


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

Morning all... have been down in Devon for the new year and looks like I've got a lot to catch up on!

Nico, glad to hear that SPD is on the mend.

Lukey, I did see DHW!!!

Sue, sorry to hear your body is messing you about.









Egg, I've been trying to focus on other things too for the last month - but it's hard. When is your followup? Mine's on 22nd Jan.

DH has gone skiing with the boys for a week... so am home alone!!! Not sure what I'm going to do with myself today... might nip over to Canary Wharf to Waitrose (as have no food at all in the house!)... how exciting is that!!! I was going to go for a run this morning.. but so far am still lying in bed! Maybe the new get fit regime can start on Monday!






























love to all...

Dolly xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

second coming     

Mmm - not sure I agree - wait til Monday to be sure and use digital. Mine is due today (24/25 day cycles) - def think its on its way

Pouring here - though am going to brave shops as (dodgy) logic says no one else will (and have found some more xmas vouchers  )

DOL! - yeah so nice to have you back - took me a while to figure what DHW was but then realised...I am def watching every week now!


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Sue- I will join you in the single line hpt misery. Was trying to do it sneaky like and dh heard me get up so came to kiss me whilst I was sat p-ing on the loo....just managed to hide the beaker of pee before he came in. He already thinks I am mad, so pitiful poas behaviour is not good.

Nico= don't worry I eat fruit between and also have my wheatgrass and spirulina concoction. DH also did some stir fry veg....sorry to hear SPD is humming today.

Lukey- more sales- yeah! DH has us booked into a suite at a spa hotel tomorrow night and I have an all day pamper package on the Mon. Just hope AF behaves and stays away or there will be a very sulky moment!!

Dolly- nice to have you back hun. More Devon visitation, it is obviously the place to be...


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

oh nell i had high hopes for you (often do for other people, just not for me). Stupidly told stew what i'd been up to so he also thinks i'm mad. Ah bless for getting up to kiss you on loo. Lovely man.

blimey there's a lot of us due at mo lukey - could be quite scary if we weren't all so very nice (ahem)  

hi dolly - nice to hear from you. Really good luck with the follow up.

Nico - so glad pig dog is on the mend. must have been horrid for you all. Mine has non-scary melanomas (phew). so all good on the mutt front then.

back to bed with me - had lousy night's sleep getting hopes up (silly me). Now praying AF stays off til tomorrow so that it fits in ok with when i've got the bloods booked, or they will be day 4 which i assume is n good. Oooh it's al very complicated! (and i've not even started monitoring cycle yet!)

xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Dont ever do spell ck and ten try to add a smily just lost large post 

so short vertion 

MIL called this morning at work so I had to answer the phone i usually call her I did not say anything about money but let her know how hard I work and if it were not for me her son would not still have a bussines as i have worked so hard to move shops I have not taken a wage from the business for 18 months I keep a 5 bedroom house with out a cleaner look after a step son part time walk the dog 2twice a day and put good fresh food on the table every day NOT SMASH yuk I still cannot belive she did that .  

there got that out

nico


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I also think I am Pregnant every month and if im in supper drug and they have pee stick on offer i get the  I am thinking that as my imune sytem was busy fighting my flu that it may have forgotten to attac dh    and my (.) (.) hurt  a lot today and they never normaly do


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

so there's still hope for the xmas miracle then nico? don't blame you for letting her know - she deserves it (and more) - still can't believe she's be so cruel as to not check before making such an offer. v v cruel.

can't sleep as feel too p*ssing sick. only ok when i'm eating. i can only assume this is a stomach bug or i am officialy, certifiably, bonkers...

dolly - where were you in devon? DP lives in Beer (just over devon border from lyme regis). I do love it there (but also love it when i drive home and see the big city lights stretching out in front of me, feels like HOME. hmmm... )


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

blimey. we will all have pmt at same time. eek  DH would run a mile. He is busy cooking our lunch which is nigella lemon and rosemary chicken yummy. With veg, just for Nico.

Sue- not to worry really I am probably testing way too early, just don;t want to stress out about boiling myself in sauna's and steam rooms at the pamper place. We certainly got in enough jiggy in at the right times, so was just hoping that the HLM had given my one crappy tube a miraculous flush out!!

Did MIL pick up on anything you said Nico? Some folk have elephant hide skin.


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

oh and if the nico b&B is open, me and dh will defo look to it for the nights when we are hanging out our bums with all the travelling to/fro....


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I think some thing may have got through her thick skinn (head)  not sure I will not be calling her next week she can suffer 

Now I have my parents to tackle about money. But I hate too talk money with my folks


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

It really is tough all round.   

We have not told either of our families about this, yet have been forced to share with our bosses at work- how weird is that? Shame as everything we might like to do is on hold. DH has friends in USA who have offered to use their airmiles to fly us out, they have a cabin near lake tahoe that we can use and the use of their 2nd car too. We are sooooo tempted but just have to hang out and see what happens next. Waiting- me not good at that...at all


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Rain rain rain 

going to IKEA tonight after work   my life is so rock and roll


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

everyone

Just a quickie from me as Mac is seriously slow  

Sue, sorry to hear that you're still nauseous (sp?)  Bear in mind that it may be too early for an HPT to show anything...  Fingers crossed.

Hope you get to go to the States Nell.  We hired a boat on Lake Tahoe once but then DH convinced himself that we were lost and wanted to call the hotel to resce us  

Hope we are all having a nice weekend.  We've got to take the tree down   and hoover up needles - deep joy.  Excpecting AF next week so numbers and work permitting, might be starting the loooong road next cycle.  Better reboot this machine and get to work.

laters


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

darn, just googled twelth night and found out i've missed it last night, thought it was today. b*gger. taking down decs as we speak - surely not doomed to another year of bad luck?  

She - ooh, just saw yr post - maybe i'm not doomed after all. Why yr mac playing up? Mine melted down during 1st ivf, hard drive exploded blah blah. Cost me £3k to get it replaced and all ('borrowed') software replaced. Dontcha love em. Also surrounded by pine needles and mutt's poor skinny greyhound feet all full of sharp bits.

recycling dump for tree as rock n roll as i'll get today


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

I am rocking and rolling at work. Gah...raining tons here too. A very grey day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

God I am SOAKED....Guildford and back in 3 hours not bad....got undies from my voucher and some jeans from gap in the sale with remaining few xmas pennies (skinny black to make me feel young and to go with new fab boots).
Nelst v jeaolous of your spa hotel - I LOVE spas....always book hols with one there (secretly!)
Sue - am sure you are testing way too early. As you know I never buy HPTs - but was so close when I went past superdrug - then worried that I might bump into someone I know etc etc so did not....AF not here yet but of course will be now I have said that
Nico - don't worry about your parents - they are your parents and will always be honest with you. Think I told you I had a chat with my dad before last treatment and although it was because he offered, it was still hard to take the money, so I know what you mean. I would not hesitate to ask when we need the cash, as they can only say no and time is short for us all so pride goes out of the window.

Must dry off and have lunch...

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmm lunch thats a good idear very busy at work  i want sushi


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

tree recycled and i am SOAKED too (and annoyed at neighbours asking me when i was going to hoover up the needles in the lift - while i still had the tree in my arms...)

like the idea of skinny jeans but have been worried about the mutton effect (not on you lukey, me!) - nieces promise me they will tell me when i start doing it (that'll be a conversation to look forward to then  ). 

pregnancy nausea has now turned into fullblown flu-ey feeling. Can't really convince myself it's a pg symptom (try as i might)

beans on toast for me


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Just ordered pumpkin pasta from delli and he is bringing it too me I love our new delli Its called Minkis after his wife just like my DH named our shop after me GEORGOUS did'nt He ?

I got rid of my tree toot sweet on tuesday after JJ went back to his mummy 

I have a day off tomorrow yippy I O  lots of lundary to do and a bit of VAT returns my like is full of such pleasures.

nico


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

did my tax return yesterday Nico - 4 months late and just pipping the deadline
Sue - cheeky bl*ody neighbours
Grrrr - DH just dragged mud all through the house and said dont worry darling I'll tidy that later, I said you don't know what tidy is darling      - flash mop to the rescue for wooden floors (I just like using the trigger on it!)

xx


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

rain,rain and more rain. our cellar will be flooding nicely now- must ring dh to check.


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Rain drip drip drip  changeing round my shampoo shelf god i have a good life its so full of exitment and fun  
amazing pumpkin pasta by the way delivered on a hot plate with rocket salad .

nico


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Wot  a soggy Saturday.
Tree is finally out via the window so needles all over the drive.  Hopefully rain will wash it away - god knows there's enough of it  

Nico, you should deffo pay yourself a salary - even if it's the basic £5k per annum...

Lukey, you are a shopaholic to go out in this rain - yaay for skinny jeans though.

Lovely DH Nico    GAWJESS

Hello Dolly - did you go to Waitrose in the end.  If not, could meet you there tomorrow for a coffee...  Going to the Reebok first with DH to try and shed some evil pounds    

How's the cellar Nell?

Hope those who were wet are now toasty dry

Going thru' credit card bills   - and paper work.  Well the beef is in the oven - supposedly for lunch but will be more like dinner by the time it's ready as it weighs in at 4kg.  Booked it yesterday at the local butcher's and didn't think to ask the weight...     Hope the rain lets up so that we can nip down the pub for a few swift halves


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

mmm Beef  we have Pork to nite after IKEA that is  still at work some onhe with the longest hair has just decided to have the lot chopped of  so I think i'm going to be here for a while but it is happy hour down ant GORGEOUS so have glass of wine in hand .

She you must be in the pub with a swift half in hand

its still raining

nico


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

2nd glass of rioja in mine


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

No still here.  Just had the beef and watching Arsenal beat Liverpool with a glass of South African red.
Pub later, weather permitting.
Hope you aren't at work for too long.
Happy happy hour  

Gawd, I really must not eat so much this year


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Lukey said:


>


 
Extra 10 mins on treadmill tomorrow as penance


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

Nearly finished my shift- busy night. I had soup and bagel for dinner. Run out of herbal teabags so just hot water for me to drink- grrr


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Poor little Nell.  Still warm DH and lovely cooked dinner awaits....


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

are you talking about Nell's DH  and dinner - hope so, or I will be tempted to say OINK as I thought you'd had yours (dinner  ) already?!


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

That was a very late lunch as well you know.  
Was talking about Nell's dindins.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

oh yes...late LUNCH   

Nelst - no herbal teabags/no problem - fresh ginger yum

'til t'morw

xx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

nite nite from me too had supper and off to bed soon with dh BB and a small glass of nite time tipple too help me sleep.

Stella is eating a gain I have my pig dog back yipppy

god bless us all

nico


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

crappy crap crap. I am cramping...since when does af come early...oh yes, of course, when you don't want it to. I soooo don;t want to have to miss out on pamper day but am freaking out in case AF starts midway through it all. 

For CD1 bloods remind when. Red flow before what time is CD 1 

Not bleeding yet. Just stressing out....


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

off to fret and watch CSI. Just done the double bill of NCIS.


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Have to label all the packs of roast beef and find space for them in the freezer
Hope Nellster is home now.
Night night all.
A demain

*xx*

Nell, think it's 12pm but am sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong. Prob. just a few warning cramps. Fret not.             
Wot is NCIS?


----------



## little nell (Sep 19, 2005)

naval criminal investigative service. Bit like the naval version of CSI with a bit of law and order thrown in.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

Nelst - I would go with what She said re 12pm (or 1pm? - ring them?) - ie no full flow by then, then Day one is next day

1st uninterrupted night's sleep for a week as nose now all but clear - HHORAH

glad SPD is better Nico and Nelst so hope you don't get AF

Off for brekkie..

xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

Morning!  How are you all?

She, sorry I didn't reply yesterday - a friend of mine lent me Band of Brothers and because it was pouring down all afternoon, I sat and watched that and didn't log on... sorry can't meet up today, am off to lunch with a friend of mine in Orpington.  But let me know if you're over there again.. and we'll meet up.  

The friend that I'm meeting had a baby last March... and she hasn't rung me once since the night she told me she was pregnant and also mentioned that she found it hard to tell me and I was "the last person she told" and she told everyone weeks before me!  GREAT!  I really havn't got a problem with friends with babies... and I have other friends with babies who treat me exactly the same as before they had their babies..  so I really don't understand why she finds it so difficult!  Our friendship has really been affected by it as it is ALWAYS up to me to get in touch and arrange to meet up.  She is going back to work in February and she also works in the Wharf so it will be interesting to see if she starts calling me then when she wants someone to go out with for lunch!!

Lukey, glad to hear your cold has gone.

I'll try and login later....

love
Dolly xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

Dol - those situations REALLY annoy me....on one hand I can understand friends not wanting to upset "us poor unfortunate ones!", on the other hand though choosing not to communicate with about babies is only really your friend saving HERSELF from a _potentially_ difficult situation - in other words it's called SELFISH. If she does not speak to you about babies etc how does she know how you are going to react? (in yuor case, FINE) - so by avoiding it, is is easier for HER. Hope she is a good friend as you are more patient than I would have been! Sorry if that's a bad intro to your lunch....why don't you tell her how you feel? ie a bit miffed...

xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

Lukey, that is what so many people have said (including DH!) but I don't really know how I would bring it up!  But if I ever got an opportunity I think I would... She is a good friend, but it is only by my doing that we have seen each other at all recently.  I have often thought about not contacting her and seeing what she does.. but I don't want her to say that we don't see each other because I have a problem with her (if that makes sense).  Anyway, I am looking forward to seeing them and their baby really is the cutest thing!

love
Dx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80718.new#new


----------

